# I Just Made a Bet with the Guy in the Vitamin Shop



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm fuming.

I just nipped into the vitamin shop for a nosey, not to buy anything, and I found myself getting dragged into an arguement with the proprietor. I've never heard so much "bro science" in all my life.

He claimed to know all the pro Bodybuilders in the photos on the wall, and said none of them take steroids. "Believe me, steroids don't work. neither does whey protein" he pronounced, dismissively waving at the wall of whey tubs.

I asked him what steroid experience he had, and he said he'd used 30mg of anavar a day.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyhoo, I decided to put my money where my mouth is:- I bet him that, in my mid 40s, I can gain a stone of muscle in a month, with a little hormonal assistance. "You're on".

We didn't bet money, its the principal of the thing. I'm so angry that I've decided to throw my usual short-cycle, safe compound caution to the wind and do a hardcore (for me) bulking cycle.

So, I've settled on:-

a test E / tren E cycle. Probably 500mg to 750mg of test, 200 to 300 of tren a week. 10 to 12 weeks

Either 100mg of oxys ed, or 50mg oxymethelone and 40mg dbol a day kickstart, for the first month (opinions invited)

350mg of alpha pharma testorapid test prop for the first few weeks (in addition to the long esters)

An undecided daily dose of (oral) winstrol for the 3 weeks between my last shot and PCT

The total length of the cycle will be decided on multiples of 10ml vials, but will be between 10 and 15 weeks.

I'm 45, been hitting the weights (on and off) since age 21, and have done a couple of long, and many short cycles.

I have plenty of tamoxifen, aromasin and clomid, and will be eating heroic quantities of protein, and training 6 nights a week.

I'll be getting my protein from "Myprotein", because its cheaper, better, and I don't want to set foot in his shop for a month. He's a jerk and I really want to show him.

I know I can gain a stone in a month. I've done it before.

I'm more experienced in cutting than bulking, so advice from you big boys is welcome. I'm not just saying that. I guess there are all sorts of reasons people use for motivation. This is the first time I've used anger (well, maybe the anger of not having a shag).

I've got everything I need, except I've only got half a cycle's-worth of test and tren, and I'll be getting some HCG as usual. I also have most of a vial of deca, but that would be overkill.



*SIZE=3]EDIT, 3 weeks into the bet. I've been getting loads of stick because I'm so wippet-slim in my avatar from Xmas. This is me yesterday 6 May, dwarfing my tiny wife. Fear in her eyes, her body crushed from our lovemaking. I've had to promise I won't gain more than a stone and a half, I've slowed it down to keep lean. If she doesn't like it, its gone.*

*
*

*
She loves it though. Her period started yesterday, and I was hoping for a bit of a rest. She wanted to put a red towel on the bed and "pass traffic light" (to use the thai colloquialism for lovemaking when the painters are in).*


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

eat, eat and eat some more!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

smash the oxys and blow up like ]that will show him


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Who decides who wins??

I mean if you took 250mg Oxus a day for a month you'd put on a stone of water in a month no problem!

So of you weighed yourself in front of him yeah your 14lbs heavier.

But if you ate mc Donald's five times a day for a month you'd prob have a similar weight gain!

Not choosing sides in the slightest, he's obviously a brain dead know it all ****.

But just wondering how you prove sad have given you a stone of muscle in four weeks?

Your long estered test and tren won't be swinging into action for a good 4-5weeks so your relying on 350mg per week test prop and oxy/dbol kicker.

As I mentioned earlier I reckon you could be up a stone in four weeks of that but 14lbs of muscle it will definitely not be!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Poxy iPhone autocorrect!

Really has the ability to make you come across as a right dyslexic sometimes ha ha!


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I'm fuming.
> 
> I just nipped into the vitamin shop for a nosey, not to buy anything, and I found myself getting dragged into an arguement with the proprietor. I've never heard so much "bro science" in all my life.
> 
> ...


What a massively uneducated cvnt.

Subbed mate!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Only skim-read your post

I saw "So I bet him I could gain a bit with a little assistance"

Then I saw "750mg test/300mg tren/dbol/oxys" :lol:

Show him up mate


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Jokes...best of luck geezer sure you will smash it.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Just throw in six immodium a day for a week and eat loads if potatoes - guarantee at least a stone. Plus when it lets go it'll be a fun night in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I love you Zorrin 

Go get him tiger!!

And keep off the Crystal Meth :lol:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

You mentioned previous that you'd started the tren extreme, it is a sort of long and short estered blend - how often do you jab it?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Subbed. Hope you go through with this and add some pics in for us OP.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

In for the outcome :thumbup1:


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

some people no everything about fcuk all..


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

In


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

He has extensive experience though, 40mg anavar a day, guy must already be huge haha

Did you tell him he should of taken it at 100mg a day?and that in all probability his anavar was fake?

Ah well, test E, anadrol cycle and you can go back in 3 weeks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

retribution83 said:


> He has extensive experience though, 40mg anavar a day, guy must already be huge haha
> 
> Did you tell him he should of taken it at 100mg a day?and that in all probability his anavar was fake?
> 
> Ah well, test E, anadrol cycle and you can go back in 3 weeks


if the guy thinks protein dont work hes got no chenca lol


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll come back in a month and read about how you're bet wasn't worth it and you've managed to gain a large amount of gyno  haha..


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

The tren xtreme eod, also test E, mixed in with my eod prop injection. 2mls, glute. I guess I'm front-loading.

I didn't think the weight thing through, but he asked to see how my burn had healed when I first went in, so he saw me with my T-shirt off - looking like a less-fat Richard Gere.

There's no money involved. I'm willing to risk my liver so I can strut in, my legs chaffing together, blocking out the sun.

I'm using aromasin, but I find that oxys don't seem to bloat me like dbol. I've been on one a day for 3 days, waiting for something bad to happen. Apart from a slight blood pressure headache the first couple of days, they seem to agree with me.

I have 20mg tabs of dbol, oxys and winstrol, and also some blue hearts and 10mg winstrol. I could make my own version of ROHM triple X with them, I suppose.

I like oxys. And I like training all hot and sweaty when the methyl tren kicks in from the Tren Xtreme. What have I become?

EDIT Sorry, the oxys are the usual 50mg. Many thanks to IGotTekkers for posting his leftovers to me in a brown envelope. I wouldn't have taken this on otherwise.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

a tren monster


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

What ever you do don't loose this bet...


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Just before my 6 egg omelette and dbol, washed down with a 2 scoop shake, I weighed 13 stone 2.

Mrs Zorrin is on her way home with a tub of pad kee mow from a thai restaurant. I'll eat it later. First, I have to break the news of my wreckless wager.

She's only 4' 11", and worried I'll pop her implants if I get too big. But every time I train arms, she's creaming herself feeling me up. She'll be fine with it. In fact, i won't tell her. She's cool with steroids and drugs generally. A little too cool, if anything.

Nah worry yurself Wezo, seen? I'm a scientist. And an animal. I haven't made or smoked crystal meth for weeks. Thats for cutting. And I rarely drink alcohol. Although getting ****ed when you're on loads of test, but no oral steroids, is great.

Meant to say pissed there. I'm on so much gear, I broke the swear filter.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like an explanation to how protein "doesn't work" lol.

This is the most ridiculous statement made by newbies and people who don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

MrM said:


> You mentioned previous that you'd started the tren extreme, it is a sort of long and short estered blend - how often do you jab it?


A mix of long ester, short ester, and methylated no ester. Makes you sweat straight away. I'm jabbing half a ml of that, half a ml of test 350, and a ml of prop eod. After a few weeks I should be able to drop the prop. I also have some standard-ish test E 250mg/ml, and some keigei parabolan-E. Its only 100mg/ml, but got that dark borwn, made from cattle pellets look.

I've only done tren in a rip blend before, but was shocked how much beef a tiny bit packed on. I got more muscular, but stayed the same weight. Tren seems to make you V-shaped without trying.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't do all of that just to prove a point to some idiot in a vitamin shop mate, if it gives you the drive to succeed though **** it! Hope it goes well!


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking forward to this thread and updates

Show the fecker the force of the dark side lol


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Get before and afters up mate? This is going to be real intresting!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Whey protein is the best protein, better than egg, and the only way I personally can get the 250g a day down me that I need to put on a lb every 2 days.

I'm keeping a watchful eye for itchy nips, but I'm not prone to gyno. I AM prone to dbol bloat. Two and a half blue hearts is all I can manage before I get all moonfaced, unless I use an AI.

I'm using 10mg of prochem aromasin, twice a week. Its a fairly gentle suicide inhibitor. No nasty rebounds. I also have a load of liquid tamoxifen citrate, so I'll be adding a ml to my first shake of the day.

I'm able to spin my wedding ring around on my finger, but I can't slide it off. That's just the right amount of estrogen. If I had 30mg of dbol, and no AI, I can't budge my wedding ring.

Last time I used tren, it added a slightly mad edge to my sex drive, made me a bit of a brute. Then I was completely off my oats during PCT. But I'm quite good at PCT now.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

So you've bet him you can gain a stone(14lbs) of muscle tissue in a month, yet your cycle is 3 months long?lol

I'm with the vit guy, No way can you build a stone of muscle in 4 weeks. No way.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> So you've bet him you can gain a stone(14lbs) of muscle tissue in a month, yet your cycle is 3 months long?lol
> 
> I'm with the vit guy, No way can you build a stone of muscle in 4 weeks. No way.


You're on, C.Hill! I'll be following Zorrin's rules for muscle growth, which are obvious when you think about it.

For maximum muscle growth, you need:-

*Muscle damage*

*
Steroids, and*

*
amino acids*

*
*

*
in the same place*

*
at the same time*

*
*

*
for as much of the day as possible*

*
in the highest amounts you can manage.*

Protein is the weakest link for most people. It takes no effort to pop a pill or inject. I usually just train 12 sets, but I do it at least 6 days out of 7.

The hard part is getting 250g of protein a day, spread throughout the day. Thats about a lb every two days, which makes just over a lb of muscle if you get things right.

A good start is three 40g whey protein shakes, with a third of a can of "Nutriment" for flavour (the sugar also gives a nice insulin spike, but it can add a bit of fat. Its for bulking-only). Thats 150g

Add Two 6 egg omelettes - these small eggs give about 30g per omelette. You're already up to 210g without your normal food. I usually have a frozen haddock steak in batter before bed, either with bakes beans, or with frozen yorkshire puds and bisto.

I also knock back my tablets with the shakes, so there is oral steroid and amino acids in my blood together.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> You're on, C.Hill! I'll be following Zorrin's rules for muscle growth, which are obvious when you think about it.
> 
> For maximum muscle growth, you need:-
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate  but you gotta let me say 'I told you so' in 4 weeks time 

We getting before and after pics?

250g protein is easy mate I have that by 3pm lol post your diet up?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Go back into Vit guy and make a bloody proper wager. Your putting yourself through all this effort and time for what to see his face? What if he says "aye ok very good" and then dismisses you, not a very satisfying out come is it? Especially if your some sweaty bloated watery mess (hopefully you wont be) so I say go back in and show him how confident you are wager some money or a months free supplies anything to make it worth your while. You'll be so much more satiated when you walk in and rub your results in his face whilst carrying off his money 

P.S Good luck!!


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Post up what cycle you decide on, good luck


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Go back into Vit guy and make a bloody proper wager.... show him how confident you are wager some money or a months free supplies anything to make it worth your while. You'll be so much more satiated when you walk in and rub your results in his face whilst carrying off his money


This times a billion


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck, hate those type of guys myself so hope you show him a thing or two.


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Post up what cycle you decide on, good luck


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Putting a stone of mass on in 4 weeks is possible, I dont reckon a stone of lean muscle is.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Am I the only one thinking - WTF!!!!!

:S


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Just try to don't kill yourself by proving someting to someone...

Good Luck



Zorrin said:


> I'm fuming.
> 
> I just nipped into the vitamin shop for a nosey, not to buy anything, and I found myself getting dragged into an arguement with the proprietor. I've never heard so much "bro science" in all my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Lad I know, 6ft2 single figure bf, can put a stone on in two weeks and still look lean, he seems to just grow more muscular!! Obv copious aas, slin and gh. So it IS possible, biggest problem I can see is convincing vitamin guy that the 14lb gain is muscle.

Anyway good luck with it mate,don't forget the before and after pics.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Lad I know, 6ft2 single figure bf, can put a stone on in two weeks and still look lean, he seems to just grow more muscular!! Obv copious aas, slin and gh. So it IS possible, biggest problem I can see is convincing vitamin guy that the 14lb gain is muscle.
> 
> Anyway good luck with it mate,don't forget the before and after pics.


water and glycogen within the muscles. water on a lean enough physique to the average gym goer/aas user will just look like muscle gain


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MrM said:


> You mentioned previous that you'd started the tren extreme, it is a sort of long and short estered blend - how often do you jab it?


When I used it I jabbed 2ml once per week, that 200mg ace spike really hits the ****ing spot come night time. Saved a ton on heating bills :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You show 'um


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> When I used it I jabbed 2ml once per week, that 200mg ace spike really hits the ****ing spot come night time. Saved a ton on heating bills :lol:


IGotTekkers gave me his leftover steroids, making this daft endevour possible. He's one of the greatest heros in British history, so everyone click "like" to boost his already impressive likes / posts ratio.

I pulled my right lat last night, but it feels absolutely fine this morning. Thank you, steroid-mediated accelerated recovery.

I'll get Mrs Z to take some pictures of me on her phone later, but my avatar could be my "before" picture. It was taken when I was off between christmas and new year. I've just got a little bit more water on my abs, and my chest is a bit bigger in real life than it looks in my avatar (I chose that picture for my belly, which is usually more important to me).

Don't worry about my health. half a gram of test and 200mg of tren is fairly conservative by bodybuilding standards. oral steroid-wise, Yesterday I took a single 20mg dbol in the morning (Triumph labs), a 50mg Anadrol before my wokout(Triumph labs), and a 10mg blue heart dbol before bed. The hard part is digesting all this protein, so i spread it out in five 50g portions

I've got an eye on liver toxicity. Anadrol has quite a hepatoxic rep, whilst dbol and tbol are often cycled for longer times safely.

I'm a little estrogeny today - I can barely rotate my wedding ring on my finger, let alone slide it off, so its time for an aromasin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

i agree with going back and making a proper wager involving money , tbh he sounds like the sort of guy that will just say 'ok you were right' and smile knowing that you have been working out every day/ taking AAS and eating like a horse for a month for no reason other than to prove him wrong -which he doesn't care about but will get the satisfaction that you have risen to his jibe and worked your balls off.

better to ask him why he sells so much **** in his shop knowing it does not work... and tell him thanks for the info as you were just about to waste a few hundred on supplements in his shop.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If you only have 4 weeks to do it, why run test e and tren e? Why not prop and ace?


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

He sounds like a right fcuker! Give em hell dude


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I know you used to admire Aus's posts, he would defo be proud ur going for large doses (for you anyway).


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Ragingagain said:


> Am I the only one thinking - WTF!!!!!
> 
> :S


Not been following Zorrin much then?

Z, go for it man. Subbed...you confident you'll be able to easily prove to the numpty you've won?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

In for the crystal meth mad man

Go big Z :bounce:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> If you only have 4 weeks to do it, why run test e and tren e? Why not prop and ace?


I AM using prop and ace (and methy tren) too

I'd just started using prop, so I'm doing 2ml eod injections - 1ml of prop, half a ml of BSI Tren xtreme (which has methyl ren, tren ace and tren E), and half a ml of test 350 (which has cyp, enanthate and undecylate). Its sort of preloading the long esters with 3.5 injections a week.

The methyl tren made me overtrain my lats tonight, but no pain no gain. I've worked out the last 3 nights, but I need to dial it back a bit. The trick is to keep a pump and that "good" ache. personally, I also need to watch for zinc deficiency if I overtrain, so I'm about to have some ZMA and go to bed as soon as this fish and yorkshire pudding has gone down.

When this month is up, I'll take a long hard look in the mirror and see if I have to cut. Not much fat going on me though - that's the beauty of tren. For pure weight gain and no aches, I feel like nandrolone is the better 19-nor, but I've only got deca, which would take a month to kick in. If I had some NPP, I'd shove it in for a month and drop the dbol (its probably a blessing that I don't. I'm caning steroids like a welshman).

I'm going to let this thread die down, then just post once a week to say how its going. I could really use a massage now. Oh! I'm married to a qualified thai traditional masseur! Shame she's snoring on the sofa behind me, drunk on guiness. I had to sit in the pub with my diet coke, watching jealously as she drank alcohol. My liver is already taking a battering!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

What if on your return he'd been sacked or got another job?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Your never going to put on a stone of lean mass in a month


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> Your never going to put on a stone of lean mass in a month


I've done it before. I'll do it again. Last time I took a 10mg tbol tablet with every 50g of protein I consumed, 5 times a day, and only missed one workout in 25 days. I usually do 12 sets per session, maximum 40 minutes. My lats and shoulders were killing me this morning, but they don't ache now.

My last few cycles have been cutting cycles, so I've been bigger than this. Muscle memory plays a part, plus I've been hitting the weights for 23 years, and I've got no injuries to worry about.

If I gain 16lb, can we assume that 2lb is fat? Remember, when I made my bet, I was already a bit watery from dbol, oxy and test prop (I'd been on test prop for 5 days, 50mg oxy for 2 days, and I took 30mg of dbol the day before).

I'm not actively avoiding carbs, but if anything I'm eating less of them because of the herculean amount of protein I'm forcing down. I'm not prepared to get fat just to rub some polish guy's nose in it.

I think he's bought a franchise for the shop, seems to just run it on his own, so he won't get sacked. Anyway, if he was just an employee, they'd hire someone who didn't talk out of his arse or at least send him on a couple of training courses!

EDIT: I don't look or feel watery, but my digital bodyfat scales are saying that *I'm almost 13 stone 8lbs (I was 13 stone 2 when I started this thread on the 16th*). They also say my bodyfat % has gone down, but its totally arbitrary. It varies by a few % depending on if your feet are sweaty or not.

At this rate, it will take me a week, not a month! (I'm only joking, I'm sure there's some oxys bloat which aromasin doesn't control)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Zorrin said:


> I'm fuming.
> 
> I just nipped into the vitamin shop for a nosey, not to buy anything, and I found myself getting dragged into an arguement with the proprietor. I've never heard so much "bro science" in all my life.
> 
> ...


Lol good one buddy,,i salute you

The oxys would be a great choice for a bulk tho the dbol is good to

Just dont kill yourself and going too far to win this bet


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Lol good one buddy,,i salute you
> 
> The oxys would be a great choice for a bulk tho the dbol is good to
> 
> Just dont kill yourself and going too far to win this bet


Thanks big Trev. I'm doing one nap50 and 4 blue hearts a day, with milk thistle (for what its worth). That's just like a couple of ROHM triple X, minus the winstrol, when you think about it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> I've done it before. I'll do it again.


I'm supporting you on your goal mate but you gotta stop believing your gonna build 14lbs of muscle in 4 weeks!!!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm supporting you on your goal mate but you gotta stop believing your gonna build 14lbs of muscle in 4 weeks!!!!!


x2 I cant believe you are actually claiming you have done it.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm supporting you on your goal mate but you gotta stop believing your gonna build 14lbs of muscle in 4 weeks!!!!!


oh ye of little faith!

What do you lot do on steroids? Knitting?

You've got to

1.Ache all day and night, for a month

2. Take 50g of protein with every 10mg dbol, tbol, or half a NP50. Five times a day. the bedtime protein should be slow digesting.

I've done it before, just using tbol tablets, when I was developing this technique. It has to be a steroid which is a good nitrogen retention agent - DHTs don't cut it. This time, I've got the advantage that Ive carried a stone more muscle in the past, and testosterone and trenbolone don't exactly make it harder, either.

I'm guessing that most of you are somewhere between vitamin man and me in your views. "How can you gain 500g of muscle mass every 2 days? A hundred grams every 5 hours? Bollocks Zorrin, you pussywhipped meth-smoking windbag". Watch me!

If you don't gain 14lb a month when you're bulking, then you're missing one of the bulking rules:-

*A) Muscle damage to repair*

*
* B) * Steroids*

*
C) Amino acids from protein*

*
*

*
In the same place, at the same time, for as long as possible, in the maximum quantities you can utilise.*

I need to make a pound of new muscle every 2 days, on average. This requires 150g of protein. I'm consuming 3 times this amount, plus enough steroids to stick it to me, and a shedload of moderately damaged muscle fibres waiting to be patched up and strengthened.

http://180degreehealth.com/2012/05/how-much-protein-do-you-need-to-build-muscle


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> If you don't gain 14lb a month when you're bulking, then you're missing one of the bulking rules:-
> 
> *A) Muscle damage to repair*
> 
> ...


14 lbs a month is not going to happen consistently so to say you are missing something by not getting that much is stupid. I have had the odd month where I have gained 14 pounds of mass not muscle and it is only after lay offs from training or just starting a cycle. If getting big is so easy for you why arent you big?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> oh ye of little faith!
> 
> What do you lot do on steroids? Knitting?
> 
> ...


You didn't gain a stone of muscle in 4 weeks with fcuking tbol!! Haha

And you didn't develop that technique, that's standard bb protocol??


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Lol at 14lbs of muscle in 4 weeks! I think your mistaking water/glycogen loaded muscles and general water retention for actual muscle tissue.

I gained 21lbs in 10 weeks, i'd be deluded to think that even half that was muscle tissue, maybe 5lbs max, a tonne of water and some fat.

You make it sound so easy with your magic formula as well lol


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't do it every month, or every year.

The reason I'm not bigger is because I didn't want to be. If adding an extra lb of muscle doesn't make you more attractive to women, but you go ahead, you're either a fighter, a weightlifter, gay, a weakminded outsider trying to fit in with gymnasium peer pressure, you have body dismorphic syndrome, or some guy in a shop who thinks he's the fountain of knowledge because he's slightly bigger than you has wound you up.

If you want to allign yourself with vitamin shop chump, that's up to you.

Prepare to be bested by science, although I know you still won't believe it when I do it.

i'm not going to do anything extraordinary, train particularly hard, or use massive amounts of steroids. I will obey the laws of thermodynamics. If I can't synthesize 75 measly grams of amino acids out of 250g consumed into longer chains per day, with 10 men's-worth of testosterone, cattle hormones, and the governator's breakfast of champions - I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry but I'm with the nays here Zorrin mate.

I'm sure you can put on a stone or more in the first month of your cycle but there won't be 14lbs of pure muscle amongst it. And why are you running a 3 month cycle for a 1 month bet?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Show that dude!! :thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> I don't do it every month, or every year.
> 
> The reason I'm not bigger is because I didn't want to be. If adding an extra lb of muscle doesn't make you more attractive to women, but you go ahead, you're either a fighter, a weightlifter, gay, a weakminded outsider trying to fit in with gymnasium peer pressure, you have body dismorphic syndrome, or some guy in a shop who thinks he's the fountain of knowledge because he's slightly bigger than you has wound you up.
> 
> ...


You are deluded and beginning to believe your own jibber jabber.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

I would say its far too short a time frame , how are you going to prove you have added the stone of muscle ?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

If this theory worked, this time next year i'd be 28stone, sounds reasonable


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> I don't do it every month, or every year.
> 
> The reason I'm not bigger is because I didn't want to be. If adding an extra lb of muscle doesn't make you more attractive to women, but you go ahead, you're either a fighter, a weightlifter, gay, a weakminded outsider trying to fit in with gymnasium peer pressure, you have body dismorphic syndrome, or some guy in a shop who thinks he's the fountain of knowledge because he's slightly bigger than you has wound you up.
> 
> ...


Wasnt even going to add anything else but I couldnt resist. Firstly how are you proving anything? you have no idea exactly what your starting lean mass is. Would need it accurately tested before and after to prove anything. You may be a stone heavier given you are pretty skinny to start with but this is obviously not going to be a stone of muscle? I have seen on some of your other posts in the past saying you never lose your gains after a cycle so where are all these gains as you are now claiming you put on a stone of muscle once a year. If it was as simple as eating 250g of protein to put on a stone of lean muscle dont you think the entire site would be 20 stone + lean you also said earlier you cant eat enough food to get all your protein in. So i fail to see how you are going to be eating enough to put on a stone of muscle. You dont want to be bigger and we all do it because of peer pressure and body disporphia but it is acceptable to take loads of gear just to prove some guy that doesnt care in a shop wrong? If anyone else on the forum was making claims like this they would get slated but because you use big words and sound like you know what you are doing nobody says anything.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

OK, I'll give up then, just because you can't all bring your own scales here and weigh me on them. Are you all telling me you can't gain a stone of muscle in a month? none of you have done it? Come off it, I wasn't born yesterday.

I'm just telling you, factually, what I'm doing. The bloke in the shop has seen me with my shirt off (someone's always seems to be taking their shirt off in there whenever i go past. I live 4 doors away), and its rubbing his "steroids don't work, whey protein is useless, the pros don't take steroids" nose in it, not yours! I was expecting a little support, like "you'll gain a stone and a half on that combo".

For some guy who probably wasn't even born in 1988 (when I started weight training), who used 30mg of anavar once, probably never went to a chemistry lecture in his life, to start telling me what's what just because he's bought into the whole Joe Weider publications "hard work and great genetics" propaganda, really annoys me. The fact that you lot will still say I'm a bull****ter when I've done it twice in a row, with photos and a journal this time...well..meh.

You lot don't annoy me. You're just open-minded with a healthy dose of scientific scepticism. I like you (its what sets us apart from yank bodybuilders). But that pompous, cherub-faced, oversized sweatshirt-wearing polak meathead pissed me right off.


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck to you mate but......its a big ask, im bout 10 days into my cycle, 10lbs up but id bet my last quid not even half of that is muscle


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not trying to annoy you mate, although the 'if you're against me you must be for the vitamin guy' comment was a poor one tbh.

Yes, I'm saying that unless you have lost a great deal of recent muscle, that no-one can gain 14lbs of pure muscle in 28 days from scratch.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> OK, I'll give up then, just because you can't all bring your own scales here and weigh me on them. Are you all telling me you can't gain a stone of muscle in a month? none of you have done it? Come off it, I wasn't born yesterday.
> 
> I'm just telling you, factually, what I'm doing. The bloke in the shop has seen me with my shirt off (someone's always seems to be taking their shirt off in there whenever i go past. I live 4 doors away), and its rubbing his "steroids don't work, whey protein is useless, the pros don't take steroids" nose in it, not yours! I was expecting a little support, like "you'll gain a stone and a half on that combo".
> 
> ...


As I expected generic answer full of no answers just waffling. Yes I was born in 1991 and can see how wrong the stuff you are coming out with is.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

You won't gain 14lbs of muscle in 28 days. It's not possible. If it was then why aren't there people eating a LOT more than you (250g protein really isn't much) and using a lot more gear, who are doing it?

I genuinely think realistically that 2lb a month of natural muscle gain is pushing it, I reckon 4-5lb gain of muscle a month with gear would be maximum.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

kingdale said:


> As I expected generic answer full of no answers just waffling. Yes I was born in 1991 and can see how wrong the stuff you are coming out with is.


What do you want an answer to, chum? What's it like being 24?

Nobody needs me to tell them how to bulk, a monkey could do it. Cutting is the thing that needs a bit of nouse and willpower.

I just can't believe how many people are saying that what I've done in the past, and am in the process of doing now, can't be done! I don't know why they're not getting the most out of their cycles. The most common mistakes are

1. training too hard, getting heavily catabolic, and having days off. You don't have a day off on cycle, even if its just some push ups and dips between chairs.

2. Timing, not spreading everything out evenly, and not having one of the 3 necessary stimuli present for part of the day. eg Having muscle damage and amino acids, but they took all their oral steroids in one go this morning, instead of taking them with their protein.

3. The most common problem is not eating enough protein, or the wrong type. Tuna has the highest protein content of any meat or fish, but it doesn't have a very good BV for making into human flesh. Your digestive system is the weak link, so you spend ten times more effort cooking and eating than training. I can only assimilate 50g of protein in one sitting, or I'm ****ting through the eye of a needle (as it says in the bible).

I make a 50g whey shake with a few ice cubes and some soft-scoop Tesco ice cream before I go to bed. If i wake up with a bad tren dream (like I'm getting married and Masoud off Eastenders is my dad, then I see my dead maternal grandmother looking out of a drain) its nice and cold to drink.

Anyway, focus on sticking it to vitamin store guy, guys - not me. I learn something new with every cycle, and I'll know more at the end of this one than I do now. Please don't take your training and diet shortcomings out on me. If you think I've said something that's not fair or true, let me know - but nobody seems to have really questioned my logic or method yet, they're just complaining about their own results, and then getting angry like its my fault. Even questioning my word, which is beyond raproach.

I've got to concentrate on proving what's attainable to one particularly stubborn bro scientist. You lot are just along for the ride, to vicariously share my (futile, but enjoyable) feeling of smug "I told you so" self-satisfaction on Thursday 16 May. After that, I'll be decarboxylating some D-phenylalanine, sticking an N-methyl group on, and cutting til I've got abs like Shakira.

If you can't put on 14lb of muscle in 30 days, with a football team + substitutes-worth of male hormone and the steroid they give to bulls...well....fine yourself whatever you feel appropriate, give it to charity, and we'll say no more about it. Don't project it onto me, or i'll boycott my own thread and you won't be able to enjoy my extraordinary life.

I'm unemployed, I've got trays of eggs, kilos of whey, a steroid drawer bigger than that cyclist with one knacker's, and unlimited training and cooking time on my hands. I can split the atom -as if I can't add 6 kg of beef to my Brad-Pitt-in-Fight-Club frame. jeez


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> What do you want an answer to, chum? What's it like being 24?
> 
> Nobody needs me to tell them how to bulk, a monkey could do it. Cutting is the thing that needs a bit of nouse and willpower.
> 
> ...




Never have a day off on cycle? Well that is pretty retarded. You know how to bulk? you look about 11 stone and as for saying complaining about our own results I dwarf and outlift you on everything. Can tell there is no getting logic into your head I give up. This thread shows the dangers of crystal meth, kids stay away from it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> View attachment 118297
> 
> 
> Never have a day off on cycle? Well that is pretty retarded. You know how to bulk? you look about 11 stone and as for saying complaining about our own results I dwarf and outlift you on everything. Can tell there is no getting logic into your head I give up. This thread shows the dangers of crystal meth, kids stay away from it.


Delusion! What claiming to be Ernest Rutherford isn't delusional is it

Have any if you considered that 12 months of meth addiction and not eating properly as evidenced by the avi then eating and training well could result in impressive growth.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Im backing my boy @Zorrin here he knows his **** when it comes to all chemistry and it's a big ask but I don't see what slating him for attempting is going to achieve or even called for.

All the best bro!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

kingdale said:


> View attachment 118297
> 
> 
> Never have a day off on cycle? Well that is pretty retarded. You know how to bulk? you look about 11 stone and as for saying complaining about our own results I dwarf and outlift you on everything. Can tell there is no getting logic into your head I give up. This thread shows the dangers of crystal meth, kids stay away from it.


Why would I be bulking if I was already musclebound? I was 13 stone 2 on wednesday, 13 8 Friday, but thanks for the compliment. I haven't had those dimples by my 6 pack since my early thirties. Are you trying to encourage me to bulk, or dissuade me like my wife? Should I resist gym-knowitall peer pressure. ignore vitamin store guy, and keep this irresistable to women slim body? I'm making the sacrifice of potentially looking like a geordie nightclub bouncer for this, when I'm already more muscular than 95% of my peers. Yes, I know how to bulk. In fact, I'll race you if you want to back it up. A stone is a 7% mass increase for me. It'll be no problem for you, big fella - you can show me where I'm going wrong.

You ever done a cut, Kingdale? Are you a methamphetamine man, or do you go for b-hydroxymethamphetamine? Because I've got to tell you - ephedrine can dangerously increase your blood pressure if you don't take that polar oxygen off it. Then, if you stick a couple of chlorines and another amino group on it, it becomes a thousand time more potent than crystal meth, and very toxic. But I won't look down on you as a junkie just for taking clenbuterol. But if we shine the torch of rationality on it, it seems a bit...retarded.

We're all rational men here, are we not? This is an illegal drug forum, and for you to get all Cliff Richard about desoxyephedrine is the P calling the K B. I haven't even had an alcoholic drink since christmas, but for the same reason that nobody trusts a thin chef, or a puny steroid homebrewer, you don't get fat phenethylamine synthetic chemists. My wife's vice empire is built on thai whores, and Num Kang is the fuel which powers the thai sex industry.

If you're running a brothel, sometimes the phone doesn't ring all day, then suddenly the girls have got to wake up and be ready to make the magic happen 10 minutes later when the doorbell goes. What am I going to do? Beat them with a staightenned out coathanger? I'm like one of those jewish mums who says "don't waste your money on that, I'll knit you one at home".

They're going to have a quick smoke with a teacandle on the side of the bath, a splash around with the orange-flavour femfresh, put a clean towel on the bed, and smile. I've never actually paid for it myself, but I respect those who do. If you're one of them, and you visit a thai flat, you'll notice the candles in the bathroom. They're not for relaxing to whale music in the bath whilst eating a cadburies flake.

tastes like chocolate never tasted before. See? You learn something with every post. take...is gift. look look..I hit saddam with my shoe...is very bad insult


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Why would I be bulking if I was already musclebound? I was 13 stone 2 on wednesday, 13 8 Friday, but thanks for the compliment. I haven't had those dimples by my 6 pack since my early thirties. Are you trying to encourage me to bulk, or dissuade me like my wife? Should I resist gym-knowitall peer pressure. ignore vitamin store guy, and keep this irresistable to women slim body? I'm making the sacrifice of potentially looking like a geordie nightclub bouncer for this, when I'm already more muscular than 95% of my peers. Yes, I know how to bulk. In fact, I'll race you if you want to back it up, big fella.
> 
> You ever done a cut, Kingdale? Are you a methamphetamine man, or do you go for b-hydroxymethamphetamine? Because I've got to tell you - ephedrine can dangerously increase your blood pressure if you don't take that polar oxygen off it. Then, if you stick a couple of chlorines and another amino group on it, it becomes a thousand time more potent than crystal meth, and very toxic. But I won't look down on you as a junkie just for taking clenbuterol


 :lol: see post before this....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> Why would I be bulking if I was already musclebound? I was 13 stone 2 on wednesday, 13 8 Friday, but thanks for the compliment. I haven't had those dimples by my 6 pack since my early thirties. Are you trying to encourage me to bulk, or dissuade me like my wife? Should I resist gym-knowitall peer pressure. ignore vitamin store guy, and keep this irresistable to women slim body? I'm making the sacrifice of potentially looking like a geordie nightclub bouncer for this, when I'm already more muscular than 95% of my peers. Yes, I know how to bulk. In fact, I'll race you if you want to back it up, big fella.
> 
> You ever done a cut, Kingdale? Are you a methamphetamine man, or do you go for b-hydroxymethamphetamine? Because I've got to tell you - ephedrine can dangerously increase your blood pressure if you don't take that polar oxygen off it. Then, if you stick a couple of chlorines and another amino group on it, it becomes a thousand time more potent than crystal meth, and very toxic. But I won't look down on you as a junkie just for taking clenbuterol


Nope not cut will be in 12 weeks though, you using big words and sounding like you know what you are talking about doesnt make up for the fact that you are talking utter rubbish when it comes to the basics. I am out of here there is no reasoning with an idiot.


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Subbed to this one


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wheres the pics lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Why would I be bulking if I was already musclebound? I was 13 stone 2 on wednesday, 13 8 Friday, but thanks for the compliment. I haven't had those dimples by my 6 pack since my early thirties. Are you trying to encourage me to bulk, or dissuade me like my wife? Should I resist gym-knowitall peer pressure. ignore vitamin store guy, and keep this irresistable to women slim body? I'm making the sacrifice of potentially looking like a geordie nightclub bouncer for this, when I'm already more muscular than 95% of my peers. Yes, I know how to bulk. In fact, I'll race you if you want to back it up. A stone is a 7% mass increase for me. It'll be no problem for you, big fella - you can show me where I'm going wrong.
> 
> You ever done a cut, Kingdale? Are you a methamphetamine man, or do you go for b-hydroxymethamphetamine? Because I've got to tell you - ephedrine can dangerously increase your blood pressure if you don't take that polar oxygen off it. Then, if you stick a couple of chlorines and another amino group on it, it becomes a thousand time more potent than crystal meth, and very toxic. But I won't look down on you as a junkie just for taking clenbuterol. But if we shine the torch of rationality on it, it seems a bit...retarded.
> 
> ...












Fcuking hell that post made me laugh so many times !!

Good luck mate ! Your crazy enough to do it !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm sorry zorrin but I didn't think you was that ignorant and narrow minded to dismiss more experienced trainers advice and opinions.

Stop writing essays to try back up your point and cloud our eyes with bullshìt, IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN lol

One first test dbol cycle I think I gained 21lbs in 3 first 3 weeks!(old log here somewhere with pics to back it up), now I wouldn't even say 2lbs of that was muscle.

Wakey wakey mate thought you was brighter than that!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

The only way a stone in a month is possible is the re inflation of a LOT of

Muscle memory.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Nope not cut will be in 12 weeks though, you using big words and sounding like you know what you are talking about doesnt make up for the fact that you are talking utter rubbish when it comes to the basics. I am out of here there is no reasoning with an idiot.


OK, fill me in on the basics. Ernest Rutherford? I'm a radiochemist, not a physicist.

I spent 7 years doing research in the nuclear industry - following 2 summers at BNFL Sellafield (I was sponsored by them while I was studying chemistry in Leeds - your neck of the woods), then AWE Aldermaston, AEA Harwell, then back to Aldermaston. My specialisation was separating uranium and plutonium from contaminant elements by 3rd phase chromatography using dihexyldiethylcarbomylmethylenephosphonate (DHDECMP, as it's snappily abreviated to).

I was always interested in recording studios, and ended up running a recording studio for a famous transvestite comedian, after meeting his girlfriend's band at D-REAM's studio in Notting Hill when I got dragged along by another sound engineer. Since then, I've been a multi-drop delivery driver, in HR, a cannabis seed breeder / company owner, and now as an IT engineer for 15 years. With my wife, I've run 2 thai brothels, living with the girls in the first one, which sounds great but it isn't.

When I was your age, I was also hitting the gym, Kingdale. But you weren't born yet. Be careful if you never cut - a constant quest for size can sometimes be body dismorphic syndrome, or subconciously compensating for something. Like us middle-aged men and our sports cars.

Having said all that, I'm always learning, even after a quarter of a century when there hasn't been a year when I haven't at least done some weight training - even in my cannabis farmer stage. So tell me about the basics, you cheeky monkey!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> OK, fill me in on the basics. Ernest Rutherford? I'm a radiochemist, not a physicist.
> 
> I spent 7 years doing research in the nuclear industry - following 2 summers at BNFL Sellafield (I was sponsored by them while I was studying chemistry in Leeds - your neck of the woods), then AWE Aldermaston, AEA Harwell, then back to Aldermaston. My specialisation was separating uranium and plutonium from contaminant elements by 3rd phase chromatography using dihexyldiethylcarbomylmethylenephosphonate (DHDECMP, as it's snappily abreviated to).
> 
> ...


Now that's a man who didnt know what to do with his life lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in for this one, no criticism but a healthy dose of natural scepticism; however I'm prepared to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm in for this one, no criticism but a healthy dose of natural scepticism; however I'm prepared to be convinced otherwise.


Because he's a crazy cnut mate haha


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

make sure you go to the vitamin shop STRAIGHT AFTER THE GYM as well. body pumped


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think that it is possible to put a stone of muscle on in four weeks.

But this is Zorrin that's doing it...UKMs resident "mad" scientist!  :lol:

Can you go & have a bod pod measurement to show exactly how much you do gain though?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Zorrin, it's extremely hard to do. Take a look at a post I made here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/219066-gaining-more-than-1lbs-week-good-fat-ugly.html#post4085799

It's that typical study people keep using (600mg test for 20 weeks) and on an 500 cal excess their bodys only wanted 0.85lbs of muscle a week.

You might get your goal of 14lbs as you're doing a very heavy cycle but it won't be muscle (ie, water retention and fat) You can always cut after. Agree with the others, go in and make him a wager. He might not even work there in a month! Make it interesting...at least get a free tub of of that expensive protein he sells out of him!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm sorry zorrin but I didn't think you was that ignorant and narrow minded to dismiss more experienced trainers advice and opinions.
> 
> Stop writing essays to try back up your point and cloud our eyes with bullshìt, IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN lol
> 
> ...


Sorry if I upset you, mate. I'm very open-minded, always trying new things after, oh, 24 years of weight training. I don't think all you experienced guys have said anything new, just that it can't be done by a newbie like me. But, ..well, I've done it. I'm almost tempted to pretend that I haven't for an easy life. But that would be falsifying scientific data to make a couple of flat-earthers feel better about themselves.

I've done 11 PCTs, so I've got it pretty dialled-in, but I don't expect to make 14lb of muscle in a month and keep it. That wasn't my bet. But by the end of this cycle, I'll be 20 or more lbs up, and I'll still have more than a stone when PCT ends.

Please everyone. There are lots of objectives in bodybuilding beside the easiest one - sheer size. It's not flattering, chicks don't like it. I'm only doing it for a bet. I'm not going to take the scales into his shop. No money will change hands. He may not even remember. Right now, my body is pretty much like C.Hill's in his avi - big by normal standards, good symmetry, nice V-taper, biceps not overpowering the triceps. C.Hill's gone for chest shape over sheer size by doing incline presses and flyes, not just showing off with flat bench presses. As you would expect of an Essex boy, he's going for a body that he can confidently get out in front of a new bird, and it be a proper treat for her.

Well I'm like that, usually, but now I'm putting on a stone of muscle quick to show 30mg anavar boy. Lets not argue now. Wait until I've succeeded or failed.

Oh no! Sky News reckons that Rolf Harris is a paedo now. You can sort of believe Jimmy Saville, gary Glitter, Freddy Starr. But the late John Peel, and Rolf Harris? Whe next? Esther Rantzen? John Noakes?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whaaat Rolf Harris & John Peel...now that I just don't believe!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Whaaat Rolf Harris & John Peel...now that I just don't believe!


his favourite song was teenage dreams! and rolf sang 2 little boys! lmao


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> his favourite song was teenage dreams! and rolf sang 2 little boys! lmao


Hmmm " Two little boys had two little toys".......sounds wierd now I think about it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lmao! suss isnt it! lol.

edit: it was teenage kicks! , not dreams btw lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> Sorry if I upset you, mate. I'm very open-minded, always trying new things after, oh, 24 years of weight training. I don't think all you experienced guys have said anything new, just that it can't be done by a newbie like me. But, ..well, I've done it. I'm almost tempted to pretend that I haven't for an easy life. But that would be falsifying scientific data to make a couple of flat-earthers feel better about themselves.
> 
> I've done 11 PCTs, so I've got it pretty dialled-in, but I don't expect to make 14lb of muscle in a month and keep it. That wasn't my bet. But by the end of this cycle, I'll be 20 or more lbs up, and I'll still have more than a stone when PCT ends.
> 
> ...


:face palm: so wrong lol


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I don't think that it is possible to put a stone of muscle on in four weeks.
> 
> But this is Zorrin that's doing it...UKMs resident "mad" scientist!  :lol:
> 
> Can you go & have a bod pod measurement to show exactly how much you do gain though?


See? Its getting complicated now. I didn't have a "bod pod" measurement before, so one after won't tell us anything. My digital scales were really expensive, but the I ignore the bodyfat reading because its partially estimated by your age, sex, and assumes you're not a bodybuilder.

You're going to just have to believe me. I'll post before and afters, and it will be me in them. But for all you know, it could be anyone. half of you wouldn't believe me even if I got Ant & Dec in as independant adjudicators. Because you've never managed it.

I'm a long way from my size limit. I trained "natty" for 17 years before using steroids, and the longer you keep up resistance training, the easier it gets. maybe I just don't notice aches and pains now, I'm so used to them, but I know my body very well. Each muscle gets 3 sets of 2 exercises, then later in the week gets 3 sets of 2 different exercises. Its going to be my 6th session in 6 days tonight, and I'm just about keeping that "good" ache.

Unfortunately, the tren is making me wake up after 4 hours of sleep, but I'm fully rested. last night I dreamed that I was at Wil.I.Am's bungalow with him and Briitney Spears. Britney and I went out to wlak her little dog, and the paparratzi started chasing us, and her pussy lips were visible through her jumpsuit because she wasn't wearing any panties. You could see her beatle bonnet in the Sun. Then I woke up needing a wee.

Everyone get off my case now. I'm typing instead of making an omelette like I should be. I can see nobody believes me. Even my wife rolled her eyes, when I told her last night that I'm going to be buried in a pyramid when i die.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Diet and training short comings, oh please this is getting beyond a joke. I eat twice as much protein and probably train twice as hard and your telling me im not doing things right, it's insulting. Stop now before you humiliate yourself too much!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't intend to come across as being a doubter, I meant that with your knowledge of all things chemical/biological anything is possible.

Honestly, if you do achieve this I won't be surprised.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> lmao! suss isnt it! lol.
> 
> edit: it was teenage kicks! , not dreams btw lol


Teenage kicks, think he was thinking more along the lines of teenage pricks.

'i wanna kiss you wanna hold you tight, take teenage pricks all through the night...come on!'


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> OK, fill me in on the basics. Ernest Rutherford? I'm a radiochemist, not a physicist.
> 
> I spent 7 years doing research in the nuclear industry - following 2 summers at BNFL Sellafield (I was sponsored by them while I was studying chemistry in Leeds - your neck of the woods), then AWE Aldermaston, AEA Harwell, then back to Aldermaston. My specialisation was separating uranium and plutonium from contaminant elements by 3rd phase chromatography using dihexyldiethylcarbomylmethylenephosphonate (DHDECMP, as it's snappily abreviated to).
> 
> ...


Your posts are full of drivel. I have already pointed out some bits which are total rubbish and asked you questions and you just post a big essay avoiding all the points which people raise and carry on bigging yourself up even and going on about how long you have being lifting as if it is some sort of achievement. As for never cutting I just stated I am cutting in 12 weeks but just throw some more total irrelevant nonsense into your post anyway. You are going to put on a stone of mass and start claiming it is a stone of muscle I can tell this already. I wont reply again you are a waste of time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> :face palm: so wrong lol


Yeah Chris, get your body out with this new bird pmsl

Does the preggers wife know lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah Chris, get your body out with this new bird pmsl
> 
> Does the preggers wife know lol


Nah I told her I called it off now lol

The geezers wrong on so many things it's unreal, he actually believes the stuff he spouts lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Zorrin said:


> Thanks big Trev. I'm doing one nap50 and 4 blue hearts a day, with milk thistle (for what its worth). That's just like a couple of ROHM triple X, minus the winstrol, when you think about it.


Really sorry in the delay in getting back pal,,i was ill this last few days

That looks ok mate tho i would just get plenty of water instead of the thistle

I do rant on about it a lot tho a glass a day of organic beetroot juice on a cycle is brilliant for bp

Keep us updated on how you get on mate and be safe:thumb:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

For what it's worth, I'm 13st 11lb today.

When I made my wreckless wager 5 days ago, I was 13st 2lb.

Now I know what you're going to say - "its all water, mate", and I am a little more watery, but I've been using 10mg of Prochem aromasin eod, before my shot. Its a suicide aromatase inhibitor and I would say its doing a good job with the dbol and test estrogen - but not the bit from 50mg of oxymethelone a day. Oxys don't bloat me like dbol though.

I've got nothing against a bit of estrogen when bulking, but too much causes blood pressure issues which I want to avoid at my age.

I decided to throw the prohormone 1-AD into the mix, which is a dry, unmethylated bulking compound that metabolises into "1-testosterone" - less androgenic than test, but 5x more anabolic. The good thing is that it doesn't add any liver load (25% survives first pass due to a double bond - just like the much weaker oral primobolan tablets). The bad thing is it's diuretic effect, which has me going for a pee in the middle of the night, on top of my trensomnia.

I've had great workouts everyday, been getting a lb of quality protein every 2 days, but I'm worried I'm not eating enough carbs (I eat more off-cycle, but its enough of a struggle to get the protein down me). If I'm not careful, its going to turn into a keto diet.

Right...I'm off to train shoulders while this methyl tren is making my head buzz. The tren E and test E should kick in in a week or two, and I'll stop the test prop.

I'm going to get sooo much stick, then I'll show you my before and afters in May. If I bumped into myself from a week ago, I could kick my ass - no problem.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

In4 dis


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Mate you are 45 but acting like a child. You should have learnt a long time ago that there are ALWAYS going to be idiots in the world. Absolutely millions of them. Why you care about their opinion is beyond me? Sure, you can put the stone on. But people like that are irrational and run on emotions. Want to know what he will say to your weight gain? 'just good genetics u could have done it anyway without the steroids'

You cannot reason with idiots. Let them thrive in their stupidity. I couldn't care less anymore, and that's why they no longer bother me.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

still an interesting thread and read - like always from the mad scientist zorrin :laugh:

a before pic at the very start would have been good though, then one at the very end to compare to, but hey ho :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Without before and after pics this thread is kind of pointless..

I mean anyone can say 'I've done it lads, I've put on 20lbs'.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

your a fcuking cracker you like fella.

good laugh

vitamin shop kid obviously doesnt havent a fcuking clue

But dont want to sound an absolute cnut here , but you dont have much of a clue yourself if am honest lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> Mate you are 45 but acting like a child. You should have learnt a long time ago that there are ALWAYS going to be idiots in the world. Absolutely millions of them. Why you care about their opinion is beyond me? Sure, you can put the stone on. But people like that are irrational and run on emotions. Want to know what he will say to your weight gain? 'just good genetics u could have done it anyway without the steroids'
> 
> You cannot reason with idiots. Let them thrive in their stupidity. I couldn't care less anymore, and that's why they no longer bother me.


Excuse me? Idiots?

Please show me an example of anyone in the history of bodybuilding who has documented evidence of putting on half a pound of pure muscle on a daily basis at the beginning of a cycle lol. No-one s being irrational or emotional. It's never been done, genetics or otherwise, by anyone. Ever.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Excuse me? Idiots?
> 
> Please show me an example of anyone in the history of bodybuilding who has documented evidence of putting on half a pound of pure muscle on a daily basis at the beginning of a cycle lol. No-one s being irrational or emotional. It's never been done, genetics or otherwise, by anyone. Ever.


I read that as he was referring to the vitamin shop guy who clearly is a bit of a dick. I might be wrong though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I read that as he was referring to the vitamin shop guy who clearly is a bit of a dick. I might be wrong though


If so, I apologise

The vitamin guy is clearly an idiot. No disputing that. I do wish Zorrin all the best and I certainly have no axe to grind with him. I think a touch of realism is needed however, lest people start believing the hype.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mingster said:


> If so, I apologise
> 
> The vitamin guy is clearly an idiot. No disputing that. I do wish Zorrin all the best and I certainly have no axe to grind with him. I think a touch of realism is needed however, lest people start believing the hype.


Totally agree mate, it'll be an interesting read all the same


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Totally agree mate, it'll be an interesting read all the same


Not without dated starting pics it won't...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Not without dated starting pics it won't...


They would be handy, yes :laugh:


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Subbed for the results


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Zorrin - I've never seen you ever really elaborate much on your training system. Could you please post up your training system?

Also - what sort of weights/reps are you using on the main exercises?


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

How tall are you out of curiosity?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

A stone in a month is easy doable, a stone of actual muscle tissue, no chance. You've been training for how long? 25 years? Not exactly a newbie

Fukc me, if it was that easy we would all be on stage at 300lb +

Can you post up your diet and training schedule please mate?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> If so, I apologise
> 
> The vitamin guy is clearly an idiot. No disputing that. I do wish Zorrin all the best and I certainly have no axe to grind with him. I think a touch of realism is needed however, lest people start believing the hype.


Would be nice if he explained why he's doing a 3 month cycle (a question so far avoided at least twice, and he has previously stated 6 weeks is a maximum cycle) for a 1 month bet.

Although he has done it all before, gaining a stone of muscle on a 6 week Tbol only course. So why he's bothering with all this extra stuff I don't really know, lol.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Would be nice if he explained why he's doing a 3 month cycle (a question so far avoided at least twice, and he has previously stated 6 weeks is a maximum cycle) for a 1 month bet.
> 
> Although he has done it all before, gaining a stone of muscle on a 6 week Tbol only course. So why he's bothering with all this extra stuff I don't really know, lol.


he is getting it all for free lol id run it


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Just read through this whole thread again.

Starting to have my doubts about gaining 14lbs of lbm in 4 weeks.

14lbs is doable, but 14lbs of actual muscle?

Best of luck, Zorrin!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gynosaur said:


> Just read through this whole thread again.
> 
> Starting to have my doubts about gaining 14lbs of lbm in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


tbf if the guy in the supps shop thinks protein dont work you think hes going to know the difference between 14lbs of muscle and 14lbs of water? lol


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Definatly needing some start pics with 25 years of training and 11 cycles and all this knowledge you should be in cracking shape to start with


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

lotus said:


> Definatly needing some start pics with 25 years of training and 11 cycles and all this knowledge you should be in cracking shape to start with


obviously you dont know zorrins best friend


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill put my 2 and a half years of AAS use with more time off than on in this period to his 25 years of training pic vs pic like thats for sure

80% posts are dribbling **** surrounded by completely irrelevant chemical knowledge and random transexual stories.

and I don't believe at all that 14lb of LBM in a month is possible.

He ****ed me off on one of my posts the other night at 3am waking me up is why I'm writing this in a less than friendly manner


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> Ill put my 2 and a half years of AAS use with more time off than on in this period to his 25 years of training pic vs pic like thats for sure
> 
> 80% posts are dribbling **** surrounded by completely irrelevant chemical knowledge and random transexual stories.
> 
> ...


waking you up? :lol: id say that was your fault not his


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> waking you up? :lol: id say that was your fault not his


A post on my subscribed thread which was incorrect and dribbled with s h I t, and not needed.

Subscribed threads tapatalk buzzes on my phone which was on my side, then i was annoyed reading it and tren took over, didn't get back to sleep haha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Zorrin - I've never seen you ever really elaborate much on your training system. Could you please post up your training system?
> 
> Also - what sort of weights/reps are you using on the main exercises?


Dude that Sh*t doesnt matter. All you do is jab loads of gear and eat a massive 250g of protein a day and boom! 1 stone of muscle a month. I am pretty ****ed off with myself for not thinking of this revolutionary system earlier.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IN! for reading Zorrin's articulate yet nonsensical ramblings


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Dude that Sh*t doesnt matter. All you do is jab loads of gear and eat a massive 250g of protein a day and boom! 1 stone of muscle a month. I am pretty ****ed off with myself for not thinking of this revolutionary system earlier.


My question was not intended as a jibe to Zorrin, but really a question in entirely good faith. I also doubt it's possible to put on a stone of muscle in 1 month, but fair play to him for having a go. I don't think that we should be too vocal in expressing our doubts and hounding him because this could turn out to be an interesting journal. Normally Zorrin is on about the thai sex industry, home-brewing narcotics, etc. so if we can hear him instead talk about training, diet and compiling a nice journal over the next month then I think that we should encourage and follow him in his endeavours.

He is after all one of the more individual thinkers amongst uk-m members and I for one wouldn't want to chase him away.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> My question was not intended as a jibe to Zorrin, but really a question in entirely good faith. I also doubt it's possible to put on a stone of muscle in 1 month, but fair play to him for having a go. I don't think that we should be too vocal in expressing our doubts and hounding him because this could turn out to be an interesting journal. Normally Zorrin is on about the thai sex industry, home-brewing narcotics, etc. so if we can hear him instead talk about training, diet and compiling a nice journal over the next month then I think that we should encourage and follow him in his endeavours.
> 
> He is after all one of the more individual thinkers amongst uk-m members and I for one wouldn't want to chase him away.


 :crying:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

zorrins log

woke up, eat pot noodle, took meth.....................lost 5days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> My question was not intended as a jibe to Zorrin, but really a question in entirely good faith. I also doubt it's possible to put on a stone of muscle in 1 month, but fair play to him for having a go. I don't think that we should be too vocal in expressing our doubts and hounding him because this could turn out to be an interesting journal. Normally Zorrin is on about the thai sex industry, home-brewing narcotics, etc. so if we can hear him instead talk about training, diet and compiling a nice journal over the next month then I think that we should encourage and follow him in his endeavours.
> 
> He is after all one of the more individual thinkers amongst uk-m members and *I for one wouldn't want to chase him away*.


He's not a fvcking wild deer :lol:

I'm certain some members on here think other members need protecting or they'll run away crying!

If that's the case good riddance, if you're sensitive enough to be 'chased away' then at least have the courtesy to stay away, there's enough whiny cvnts on here as it is :lol:


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

25 years of training and capable of putting on 14lbs of muscle in a month? Ha ha is this for real?

Dude doesn't even look like he lifts :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> A stone in a month is easy doable, a stone of actual muscle tissue, no chance. You've been training for how long? 25 years? Not exactly a newbie
> 
> Fukc me, if it was that easy we would all be on stage at 300lb +
> 
> Can you post up your diet and training schedule please mate?


Just wanted to bump this so it doesn't get overlooked as I really want to know what you're eating and how you train to think this is even possible...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Just wanted to bump this so it doesn't get overlooked as I really want to know what you're eating and how you train to think this is even possible...


250g protein bro!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 250g protein bro!


Ah I see, well I best stop eating after my 5pm meal then!

Sh!t it's 7pm...I'll start fresh tomorrow


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

No, don't worry about me, I dish it out sometimes so I can take it!

There's no point in us arguing until I've done it again, and I still have 3 weeks.

I haven't had any speedy drugs for, dunno, 5 or 6 weeks. or even a spliff, or more than 2 alcoholic drinks for that matter. I was 8st 7lb when I first started weight training, put on about 2 and a half stone over the next 20 years training "natty", and a couple of stone in a few years cycling AAS - although I've only done 2 bulking cycles before this, i've done many test prop / DHT-class steroid cutting cycles.

I want to be liked, like everyone does, and the more I talk about this, the more stick I get from less-gifted bodybuilders. I'm almost tempted to say "yeah, you're right, no way will I gain a stone of muscle in 30 days" for an easy life. But I'm not going to lie - I've decided to do it, so I'm going to do it. And I'm confident because I've done it before, and its not that hard. Its just science - if you do A + B +C, it equals D.

I feel like I've talked enough for the moment, but here's how I'm doing it - just the main points:-

1. I'm keeping a constant level of steroids, amino acids, and muscle damage. That means:-

2. Short (40 minute) workouts, EVERYDAY. 2 exercises per muscle, 3 sets per exercise, to near-failure. Thats all. But no days off.

3. Half a pound of protein with a BV of 1.0 or higher, per day, spread throughout the day. Its been 60% whey protein isolate, 40% egg. I'm going through trays of 30 eggs like nobody's business. And I'm eating what i usually eat on top of that - stir fries, roast chicken with yorkshires and gravy, quite a bit of thai food.

YOU NEED TO STICK 150G OF PROTEIN TO YOU TO MAKE 450G (A POUND) OF MUSCLE.

4. loads of steroids (by my standards). I like a testosterone, a 19-nor, and a DHT for maximum growth.

Its test prop and test E (gradually cutting back the prop),

Tren ace, tren E and methyl tren (gradually moving to tren E)

50mg of oxymethelone per day (which most people consider a half-dose), and 40mg of dbol

and 1-AD, which you may not be familiar with. Its unmethylated, but much of it survives liver 1st pass, and is converted to "1-testosterone" which is a cracking dry bulker. oh yeah, and aromasin to keep the water bloat to a minimum.

5. Each pill is washed down with 50g of protein, or a protein-rich meal. The tren hasn't properly kicked in yet, its only 6 days since I made the bet, and its the 3 oral steroids carrying the anabolic load this week.

So its not rocket surgery. Protein is built of amino acids - nitrogen compounds. Steroids are nitrogen retention agents. the amino acids get retained where there is muscle damage to repair. I'm good at damaging my muscles, because I've been doing it for a quarter of a century.

I'd clean up if I bet you all money, but you'd all portuguese out on me just because you can't weigh me yourself, or check my MC Hammer-style balloon pants for lead fishing weights. And also you don't believe me because...how do I say this?...I'm great and you're all just ordinary, human males.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol: If nothing else this thread is giving me a good laugh.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

kingdale said:


> :lol: If nothing else this thread is giving me a good laugh.


I'm always in trouble at work for mucking about, but having a laugh -its good for morale. The trouble is, my lesley Nilson out-of-the airport films silver hair gives me an undeserved air of dignity, people don't know if I'm joking or not.

Try this at work tomorrow:- End every sentence with a pause, then the words ..."to die for". it really creeps people out.

Anyway, I'm glad you're enjoying my mad thread. We've laughed, we've cried, and I feel we all learned something here today. I'll give you plenty of laughs.

Laughs......TO DIE FOR....


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

...and I'll be 14 stone 2 halfway through the month - some of it water. but you can bet by week 4 there will be a stone of muscle, and a few lbs on top of that.

I'm packing the beef on, getting nice and vascular too. And if there's one thing that women like, its a vascular man (to quote Stewie Griffin).

My tiny Mrs is complaining I'm getting too muscley, until we're in bed. I'm all hot from tren, so she cuddles up to steal my heat, starts feeling me up, and it seems she likes a bit of muscle. I'm growing indescriminately, after the month is up, I'll be concentrating on getting some Frank Zane-esque symmetry.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

You have any current photos? No ****


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol awesome thread


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

About as mad as talk sports Mike Parry !!

Love it.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Zorrin, you said you could get your missus to take some photos of you. This thread needs pics!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

No, not til day 30

look on my profile, you'll see what I usually look like. I've been a bit slimmer recently, because I've been experimenting with different synthetic routes to methamphetamine and MDMA. I was cut to the bone, which maybe you think isn't fair, but tough. Anyway, I'm not out to impress you educated renaissance men of science, I want to stick it to Mr "steroids don't work". 'course they do, you spanner!

I've been doing shake n bakes in fire extinguishes with lithium out of energiser batteries. Yanks think they invented the Birch reduction, but it was discovered in Oxford, and we don't **** about with sodastream bottles

I've been working out a route startiing from D-phenylalanine to dexamphetamine

I've been researching a route starting from almond essence, which is 90% benzaldehyde

I've been working out the best way to extract piperonal from black pepper, for reductive amination to MDMA.

I've been making "Uncle Tom's Rose Tonic" into phosphonic acid, and electroless nickel plating solutions into hypophosphoric acid.

You know how they say "never trust a thin chef"? Well its the opposite for me, but I'm concentrating on packing on muscle for a couple of months. Drugs are OK, but not the route to happiness. I'm happiest when I look good in a T-shirt with a few drinks in me.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> No, not til day 30
> 
> look on my profile, you'll see what I usually look like. I've been a bit slimmer recently, because I've been experimenting with different synthetic routes to methamphetamine and MDMA.
> 
> ...


U need professional help


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Zorrin said:


> No, not til day 30
> 
> look on my profile, you'll see what I usually look like. I've been a bit slimmer recently, because I've been experimenting with different synthetic routes to methamphetamine and MDMA. I was cut to the bone, which maybe you think isn't fair, but tough. Anyway, I'm not out to impress you educated renaissance men of science, I want to stick it to Mr "steroids don't work". 'course they do, you spanner!
> 
> ...


Hey bro have you considered putting that pipe down for a while and actually lifting lol?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

can you start a you tube channel with theL-Man? you can call it: thishappened.com


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

14lbs weight increase in a month, yeah, doable

14lbs of lean muscle? Not a chance imo..

But if you dropped the brothel and back bedroom science experiment bollox and actually wrote about training for a minute you might gain a few more believers,

Post some pics, diet and workout routines mate..

What are you eating today? What are your lifts?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@Zorrin - how do you get hold of sassafras oil needed to make safrole without getting busted?? Also quite alot of other watched chemicals like Palladium Chloride and Hg salt.


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

@Zorrin if you don't put pics up of you now with proof of date how can you prove what you have achieved


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Do or don't been a great thread..

Zorrin you hang there lad..


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone heard from zorrin? Is he ok?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

hows this crazy cycle going @Zorrin


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

LER said:


> hows this crazy cycle going @Zorrin


x2


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Update needed badly


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

All paid for courtesy of ourselfs.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

zorrins a little occupied just now

Its the weekend as well guys you should know this!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

zak007 said:


> zorrins a little occupied just now
> 
> Its the weekend as well guys you should know this!
> 
> View attachment 119141


lol the bloke is far from a crack head. he uses very little


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> lol the bloke is far from a crack head. he uses very little


it was a joke :death:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

zak007 said:


> it was a joke :death:


stick to giving advice then  lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> stick to giving advice then  lol


:laugh:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

zak007 said:


> zorrins a little occupied just now
> 
> Its the weekend as well guys you should know this!
> 
> View attachment 119141


At last a before pic


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

actin said:


> At last a before pic


Ha ha. I don't mind. Criticism cheerfully accepted! Although I'm posting at 04:18, its purely down to trensomnia.

One of us will look stupid in two and a half weeks. You've probably noticed that I don't sound worried.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll just bring you up to date in a general way.

I had a day when I didn't workout because i fell asleep watching spurs in the europa cup. Its easily done, I'm used to the exciting, silky skills of manchester city. As expected, my piss was bright yellow with urea nitrogen the next day, I pretty much wasted 24 hours of growth and ****ed 100g of amino acids up the wall.

If I've got everything dialled in perfectly, my wee wee is barely yellow, because my ingested nitrogen is fixed as more Zorrin.

I've taken my foot offr the gas a bit with the dianabol, and I'm using a long ester rip blend. I was prepared to throw aesthetics out of the window for a month, but I'm so ahead of schedule that I'm keeping it as lean as possible. I may even drop it back to just hitting the weights 6 evenings a week.

keep the wisecracks coming. Its all grist to my mill. But they've got to stop after I show I'm right, and you're all wrong. You must declare me your new god, and learn from me. No more of this "Its impossible just because I'm too thick to do it myself" talk.



I am not of the bottle. I sink I'm special one.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

actin said:


> Hey bro have you considered putting that pipe down for a while and actually lifting lol?


Comments like that result in a low likes to posts ratio. I just spotted it, surfing UKM in my dressing gown to take my mind off the trensomnia.

I've been lifting for 24 years, and on a normal 42 day cycle, I hit the weights 42 days in a row. Thanks for the advice though. I'll give it due consideration. I "put the pipe down" long enough to get a degree, split the atom, get a famous transvestite comedian off drugs and into running marathons, and look after our drug and vice empires. I didn't even have an alcoholic drink at christmas, or since. Not because I'm a recovering addict or anything, I just haven't been out much. i was upgrading laptops to windows 7 in the dead of the night, then broke.

If I'm not on steroids, I workout longer, but 3 or 4 days a week max - like you do natty. Obviously, if I didn't resist that gymnasium peer-pressure when on steroids, I'd train too hard, but not frequently enough, and be lucky to put on half a stone of muscle a month. Plus, gym peer pressure = constant bulking, never cutting = unnatractive nightclub doorman look, and none of us want that, do we?

I'm doing this to prove a point to a polish guy who was bigger than me a week ago, so he was spouting trash with confidence. We're about the same size now, but I jog past his shop so he doesn't see me, to maximise the shock value next month. Imagine if I'd been bulking since 1989? I'd look like one of these pro bodybuilders, but fat too because I don't have the focus of competing. No thanks, women like Bradd pitt, not Dorian yates. All respect to competing bodybuilders, but I don't usually care what ordinary, human men think of me. This polak ground my gears tho.

Mrs Zorrin liked Frank Zane when I showed her a video of him at Mr Universe in 1980, I'm "allowed" to look like him. I wish!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a scientist, and, like everything in the universe, I obey the laws of thermodynamics. Here's an interesting Zorrin factoid:-

a stone of muscle is 14 x 453.592g = 6350g

If (well, when - I'm not going to lie) I reach my objective, I will have gained 6350g of muscle fibre, plus some fat and water.

If my muscle gain was converted into pure energy with 100% efficiency, E=mC squared, then it would produce 299 792 458 m / s x 6350 joules of energy = 1,903,682,108,300

1 joule per second is one watt. If I divide that energy by the number of seconds in a month (30 x 24 x 60 x60) or 2592000 seconds, I would put out 734445W.

Enough to power 700 1-bar electric fires for a month. No wonder I'm warm in bed! I could heat the smallest town in the UK, (Llanwrtyd Wells in Wales, population 700). But only if my new muscle met an equal amount of new anti-muscle, and dissappeared in a flash of pure energy. In wales, I'm guessing from all those Ls and Ws.

The sun LOSES 4 million tons of mass per second. I GAIN 2.5 milligrams per second. So I kick our nearest star's ass. Its shrinking, and one day I'll be bigger than it, like I'm now bigger than the vitamin shop proprietor.

I AM your god! Bring me more women and drugs! And jaffa cakes. I fancy jaffa cakes, dunno why. All that maths, I guess.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I'm a scientist, and, like everything in the universe, I obey the laws of thermodynamics. Here's an interesting Zorrin factoid:-
> 
> a stone of muscle is 14 x 453.592g = 6350g
> 
> ...


WTF? I came here for lighthearted banter, not to be f*king educated:tongue:

How much are you up now? On target?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Zorrin your posts are fvcking wild :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Shake 'n Bake....must try this! :lol:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Fook I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I'll just bring you up to date in a general way.
> 
> *I had a day when I didn't workout because i fell asleep watching spurs in the europa cup*. Its easily done, I'm used to the exciting, silky skills of manchester city. As expected, my piss was bright yellow with urea nitrogen the next day, I pretty much wasted 24 hours of growth and ****ed 100g of amino acids up the wall.
> 
> ...


spurs have been out of europe for a couple weeks now :S always premiership games on a saturday.

Aye it doesnt fcuking matter really but it just shows methinks you are a compulsive liar. And talk absolute bull

Surely that physique in ur avi does not take gear mate

Look like a teenager that hasnt hit puberty yet.

What you been doing in the gym all these years. Just walking round talking sh i t to the members.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I would be bigger if I wanted to be I just don't want to be

Yeah ok then :whistling:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Surely that physique in ur avi does not take gear mate
> 
> Look like a teenager that hasnt hit puberty yet.
> 
> What you been doing in the gym all these years. Just walking round talking sh i t to the members.


Sorry to say it. But I always think dude's who slag down other guys based on their avatars are cnuts.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Sorry to say it. But I always think dude's who slag down other guys based on their avatars are cnuts.


Thats fine. Im not a cnut but the fellas gannin on like he knows it all and has a good physique when he doesnt.

Im probably sayin what your thinking tho tbh eh


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> spurs have been out of europe for a couple weeks now :S always premiership games on a saturday.
> 
> Aye it doesnt fcuking matter really but it just shows methinks you are a compulsive liar. And talk absolute bull
> 
> ...


This is why I aint banging a pic on my avi :laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Thats fine. Im not a cnut but the fellas gannin on like he knows it all and has a good physique when he doesnt.
> 
> Im probably sayin what your thinking tho tbh eh


Slag the dude down for talking bullsh*t then mate. That's a fair one.

The avvy stuff is a bit too underhanded tho.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Im natty anyway so I dont need to worry about looking like a veiny man mountain, I have my maintenance protein (no more), I adjust my carbs dependant on what exercise im doing. I went from 9.5st 5 year ago to a nice lean 12.8st last time I checked. Im happy with my body as most other ppl on here should be!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

A lad at work...banged a loada gear in and never been off cycle since 2 year ago, taking growth n allsorts yet still looks like shat and is still 12stone and cant deadlift or squat for shat either, food is key, fck wasting time using gear with a crap diet!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Slag the dude down for talking bullsh*t then mate. That's a fair one.
> 
> The avvy stuff is a bit too underhanded tho.


I agree but I just like being honest.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

in for this.....see you in 4 weeks :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> spurs have been out of europe for a couple weeks now :S always premiership games on a saturday.
> 
> Aye it doesnt fcuking matter really but it just shows methinks you are a compulsive liar. And talk absolute bull
> 
> ...


x2 on you being a compulsive liar zorrin.

You shouldn't refer to yourself as a chemist as far as im aware its not your line of work,

it's clearly something you failed in, in the past.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Thats fine. Im not a cnut but the fellas gannin on like he knows it all and has a good physique when he doesnt.
> 
> Im probably sayin what your thinking tho tbh eh


I think I'm probably about the same size as you, chum, if that's a recent avatar. Not that it really matters. Which of my training and supplementation methods do you object to, and why? You seem terribly upset.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I think I'm probably about the same size as you, chum, if that's a recent avatar. Not that it really matters. Which of my training and supplementation methods do you object to, and why? You seem terribly upset.


Nah am not upset mate am not gunna get into a discussion with you because your canny deluded.

Same size as me tho thats just offensive lol

Avatars about 5 month old weighing 13st 13lbs



Im not trying to be a di ck or compare co ck size here but i dont think were similar sizes mate

attached image is me at about 15 stone.

Now currently sitting at 16st 2lb as of this morning. No recent pics tho.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> x2 on you being a compulsive liar zorrin.
> 
> You shouldn't refer to yourself as a chemist as far as im aware its not your line of work,
> 
> it's clearly something you failed in, in the past.


I was a research chemist in the nuclear industry for 7 years - BNFL Sellafield, AWE Aldermaston, AEA Harwell, then Aldermaston again. I was OK at chemistry, and still am. Last night I put a teaspoon of D.L phenylalanine in a protein shaker, but I didn't add milk.

I added 10% sodium hydroxide solution, sodium borohydride, stood it in an ice bath, then added Nickel (ii) chloride solution, dropwise, from a syringe. Not much happenned, then it went from green to black, fizzed a lot of hydrogen, then smelled of fish. The colour change was the formation of nickel borohydride, which is able to remove the carbonyl oxygen of carboxylic acids.

http://journals.tubitak.gov.tr/chem/issues/kim-99-23-2/kim-23-2-2-98058.pdf

Phenylalinol, AKA gamma hydroxy amphetamine. Its that easy. Can you see what a cheap and useful precurser that could be? It is to amphetamine, what ephedrine is to methamphetamine.

Yup, i still dabble, and I think of myself as a chemist. I didn't fail, I took voluntary redundancy after the end of the cold war to run a recording studio in D'Arblay street in Soho.

I'm quite a sloppy chemist though. That's why I forgot to square the speed of light this morning. My muscle could power north america for a week.

Why do you think I'm a compulsive liar? I haven't made any outrageous claims. Just one claim. I'm 13 stone 12 today, as dry as a bone (I've dropped the dbol now the tren E is kicking in, but I'm still using 1-AD and a 50mg oxy before each night's workout.

liars generally try to stick to convention, to avoid detection.. Don't you see me as a bit of a renegade oddball? The truth is stranger than fiction, and interesting things happen to me, because I'm one of those guys who's interested in everything. That's why this is one of those great threads that will run and run, and we'll be richer for the experience. We've laughed, we've cried, young bodybuilders have projected their inadequacies onto me. I kicked the sun's ass.

Last night, I had another tren dream. I'd suffered a minor heart attack which I was told had gone undetected, the heart surgeon was waiting for me at home with my wife when I got back from jogging with "Geno" era Kevin Rowland out of Dexys Midnight Runners. The heart surgeon was PR Guru and possible kiddie fiddler Max Clifford, so I questioned his qualifications, like you question mine.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Slag the dude down for talking bullsh*t then mate. That's a fair one.
> 
> The avvy stuff is a bit too underhanded tho.


This!!

Exactly what I posted on another **** take thread about this one.

Slate the science and methodology of what he is doing that's the point of a forum but the personal insults are uncalled for.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Ballin said:


> This!!
> 
> Exactly what I posted on another **** take thread about this one.
> 
> Slate the science and methodology of what he is doing that's the point of a forum but the personal insults are uncalled for.


He kind of asks for it tho tbh and brings it on himself.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> He kind of asks for it tho tbh and brings it on himself.


Sounds like you know that steroids and protein and resistance training work, so i guess you're with Vitamin shop guy because you just don't like me. Yeah, I do sort of ask for it, don't I? But you don't have to let me trick you into taking the losing side, especially as its a couple of weeks before the fat lady sings.

Without sounding gay or anything, you looked very good in your avatar at 13st 13. I'm looking better than I expected at 13 st 12, but my wife is 4' 11", and she's worried i will pop her fake 35" DDs. The other day, after I shot my load, she was trapped under my snoring dead weight.

Why did you go bigger, if you don't mind me asking? I'm only doing it for a stupid bet. No offence taken, by the way.

s'funny that I seem to be getting the most stick from geordies who are scared to wear coats "when its not even snoowing, like", even though the wind is blasting off the north sea, and they're dying just a little bit inside. "way aye, you're only ganning te hav a vindaloo? I'll have a bal, man-woman-man". I'm a northerner too, a bit more north than Newcastle, opposite coast, "britain's most working class town", with tenement blocks and a shipyard. Some of my schoolmates consider geordies to be posh shandy-drinking southerners who don't know they're born, but I hate it when geordies try to play the "hard northerner" card (they seem the most prone to it), so I don't do it either. There's nothing clever about punching a horse, or getting your bellies out outside st james' Park because the person who saved your club's a cockney

The bad thing about the training in a northeast gym is that it takes real guts to be your own man there, and not follow the herd. The good thing is that you get loads of chicks - because if you can't pull in Newcastle, you can't pull anywhere! Tell me I'm wrong!

No stick from Welsh bodybuilders at all. They're more worried about their hair gel looking right in the gym mirrior, just like I am. Ask them what they can bench, and they don't know, or care. Its a means to an end, or more accurately, to getting their end away.

I'm a quarter welsh, which is why 3 out of 4 of my posts are liked, and the other quarter are miserable. Ha ha! I'll take you all on!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

dentylad said:


> Im natty anyway so I dont need to worry about looking like a veiny man mountain, I have my maintenance protein (no more), I adjust my carbs dependant on what exercise im doing. I went from 9.5st 5 year ago to a nice lean 12.8st last time I checked. Im happy with my body as most other ppl on here should be!


There are all sorts of reasons for working out, not just one. With some bodybuilders, if you ask them how big is big enough, they look at you like you've asked Karen Carpenter how slim she wants to be. It can be a blurred line between wanting to bench more than your training partner, and body dismorphic syndrome and adding more muscle isn't making you more attractive to women.

Women, lets face it, only care about you not having a belly, and being a bit V-shaped. Bodybuilding is about using your brain to change your shape, and bodybuilders are usually pretty cerebral.

Letting somebody else's brain dictate your shape, is kind of opposite to that, but I'm still doing it anyway. Because I can. Try to imagine me losing this bet.

There are competing bodybuilders who inject tren in their eye, skinny guys who want to get laid more, fat boys who want the same, powerlifters, 45 year old guys who need to rebuild after a methamphetamine production run, which is the hardest job in the world. You have to force yourself to ignore your instincts, and do things at exactly the time you don't want to do them. The customers are strange, the dealers are paranoid. The wholesalers are cool chinese boys with english accents, but they still have gang bosses, or very gay thai male pimps who spend too much money in the casino.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have faith in you mate & I don't think you're 'deluded' in the slightest. (not I'm not kissing his glutes)

I see you insulted him in a very subtle way...he didn't notice it though. :lol:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

so to jump back on topic...are we gonna see any before and after pictures?


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Sounds like you know that steroids and protein and resistance training work, so i guess you're with Vitamin shop guy because you just don't like me. Yeah, I do sort of ask for it, don't I? But you don't have to let me trick you into taking the losing side, especially as its a couple of weeks before the fat lady sings.
> 
> Without sounding gay or anything, you looked very good in your avatar at 13st 13. I'm looking better than I expected at 13 st 12, but my wife is 4' 11", and she's worried i will pop her fake 35" DDs. The other day, after I shot my load, she was trapped under my snoring dead weight.
> 
> ...


wtf haha al be back for the finishing pictures .


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> Sounds like you know that steroids and protein and resistance training work, so i guess you're with Vitamin shop guy because you just don't like me. Yeah, I do sort of ask for it, don't I? But you don't have to let me trick you into taking the losing side, especially as its a couple of weeks before the fat lady sings.
> 
> Without sounding gay or anything, you looked very good in your avatar at 13st 13. I'm looking better than I expected at 13 st 12, but my wife is 4' 11", and she's worried i will pop her fake 35" DDs. The other day, after I shot my load, she was trapped under my snoring dead weight.
> 
> ...


So hows it going zorrin, i mean with your cycle diet and training..you still on course to upset some people..

go get em tiger...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Nah am not upset mate am not gunna get into a discussion with you because your canny deluded.
> 
> Same size as me tho thats just offensive lol
> 
> ...


so your worryed he is going to show you up after you put on 3stome in 5months and he recons he can put one on in 1month?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> so your worryed he is going to show you up after you put on 3stome in 5months and he recons he can put one on in 1month?


im pretty sure the 1st month was the easyest to gain for you then weight slowed. so why cant zorrin do it?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

#teamzorrin


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

zack amin said:


> #teamzorrin


#? get stuffed lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

@Zorrin what is your training split and what does a typical days diet look like?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> #? get stuffed lol


Get back to cartoon town mr.men only real people can use the internet


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Get back to cartoon town mr.men only real people can use the internet


internet social ****e is crap lol will i break the internet if i type #facebook haha

EDIT: i assume these are enimies 

i dont use either so.......


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> internet social ****e is crap lol will i break the internet if i type #facebook haha
> 
> EDIT: i assume these are enimies
> 
> i dont use either so.......


This is the only site I use, I'm so sad:sad:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

zack amin said:


> This is the only site I use, I'm so sad:sad:


sorry im the same. your # thing threw me off lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> sorry im the same. your # thing threw me off lol


I dunno mate just see the kids do it and thought I was cool


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

zack amin said:


> I dunno mate just see the kids do it and thought I was cool


haha #teamzorrin


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> so your worryed he is going to show you up after you put on 3stome in 5months and he recons he can put one on in 1month?


:s he said we were similar sizes so i showed him we werent


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> im pretty sure the 1st month was the easyest to gain for you then weight slowed. so why cant zorrin do it?


not 14lbs of muscle tho is it kidda.

i can put 14lb on over night lol not denyin that cant be done and nowhere have i said he wont do it either i was just pointing out he is a bull sh itter. read all my posts


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tbf whatever weight gain is achieved there are no before pics so no one will believe it anyway, that's ukm!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> not 14lbs of muscle tho is it kidda.
> 
> i can put 14lb on over night lol not denyin that cant be done and nowhere have i said he wont do it either i was just pointing out he is a bull sh itter. read all my posts


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

great idea, pin a load of gear to prove the bloke in the vitamin shop wrong


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Would be nice once this is over to see the before and after pictures. I doubt this is possible to put on 14lbs of pure muscle in 4 weeks.

If this is possible then steroids are magic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

sprayer said:


> Would be nice once this is over to see the before and after pictures. I doubt this is possible to put on 14lbs of pure muscle in 4 weeks.
> 
> If this is possible then steroids are magic.


everybody knows they are magic and it takes no hard work  , like me and others here zorrin is over 40 , once you get over 40 everything is hard work in the gym  , so fair play whatever compounds hes decided to take and whatever results he has - you still dont sit in a chair eating donuts.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

sprayer said:


> Would be nice once this is over to see the before and after pictures. I doubt this is possible to put on 14lbs of pure muscle in 4 weeks.
> 
> If this is possible then steroids are magic.


If you do a Paul borrison style cycle then I think its possible....

In this case though I expect most of the gains will be water and fat.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hows it going Zorrin? On target bro?


----------



## KIT-KAT (May 5, 2013)

just read all if this. im interested


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

1 week left how is the progress going any pictures?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doubt if we'll hear anymore the subject.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Zorrin is the new Ausbuilt!!

Makes claims of a god like transformation and disappears!!

2 of the biggest trolls on UKM lol!!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> Zorrin is the new Ausbuilt!!
> 
> Makes claims of a god like transformation and disappears!!
> 
> 2 of the biggest trolls on UKM lol!!


I bet that isn't even natural ginger hair in your avatar, Mr Fire. if that IS your real name.

It was a nice hot day yesterday. Mrs Z and I decided to get some ice lollies at Tesco, and I was wearing a vest. Who should I bump into, face-to face in the frozen goods aisle? A shocked-looking, and (dare i say it) visibly smaller-than-me Polish vitamin store owner.

Shame, it kind of blew the surprise when I've still got 2 weeks to go.

This is me and my hard-pimping thai wife on the way back from Tescos yesterday:-



I started this thread, and it feels almost churlish to point out that if anyone is "trolling" it with unnecesarily negative or derogatory trash talk, its probably not me. I don't go trolling on other peoples threads, then accuse THEM of being an internet troll. That would be pretty stupid, wouldn't it?

Wouldn't it though? It would be the P calling the K B.

Ausbuilt has moved round the world back to London. I've just had a look on his facebook. Him and his wife, Ferraris parked in the snow outside Dr Ausbuilt's half-timbered country pile (yes, he has a chemistry degree like me, but also a pHD). His wife in the gym, being "spotted" by Dorian Yates, photo taken by Ausbuilt. Ausbuilt's massive arm round Dorian Yates, pretending to strangle the young upstart, taken by Mrs A. AB next to the xmas tree in a santa hat. You get the picture.

I promise that Ausbuilt isn't a pencil-necked dweeb who's stopped pretending to be a bodybuilder on internet forums. He's a hedge fund partner, trying to work and ship his house and cars in crates from Australia. I think he's been a bit busy.

The "new Ausbuilt". I wish. But just because the chemistry of bodybuilding doesn't come easy to you, is no reason to accuse the less-challenged of being trolls. Now go back under your bridge, he-man. "LOL".


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I could have got one of those thai mail-order brides, half my age.

Mrs Z is 45, but I'm lucky to have a woman at all. As you can see, I have no eyes, nose or mouth. Even that melty-faced welsh sailor from the Falklands feels sorry for me.

From my sharply-defined jawline, I hope you will deduce that its not 3/4 of a stone of fat and estrogen water bloat.

In my first effort to disguise my identity, I photoshoped Richard Gere's features over my face. It still looked like me! Ha ha


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

tbf mate from that picture it is practically impossible to determine any gains that have been made...for starters what are we comparing it to ? you never posted a starting pic


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I bet that isn't even natural ginger hair in your avatar, Mr Fire. if that IS your real name.
> 
> It was a nice hot day yesterday. Mrs Z and I decided to get some ice lollies at Tesco, and I was wearing a vest. Who should I bump into, face-to face in the frozen goods aisle? A shocked-looking, and (dare i say it) visibly smaller-than-me Polish vitamin store owner.
> 
> ...


When the whole Ausbuilt disappearing act happened and members I know got scammed by him I thought to myself why is a successful guy like him ripping people off? So I did a little digging, which I admit I'm no Kevin Mitnick, but I am still not bad at what I can do with a computer.

I found out who he is, and where he works, and in fact his work history for the last decade or so. I also found out his educational history. Funny how he managed to get an MBA from Cranfield University (in Bedford, UK) in 2009-2010, whilst living in Australia...

Oh and his PHD was only completed in 2012-2013 at Northampton Uni, again in the UK.

The move from Australia seems to be taking as long as the wait for progress pictures :lol:

What I will say is he's a big guy, but for the amount of gear he professes to use, not as big as I'd hoped.

Anyway, you like to ramble zorrin, so I thought I would join in the ramblings, all I'm saying is a lot of people were left out of pocket by this guy (allegedly of course) and I think that has more to do with his disappearance than him moving house, or training with Dorian Yates. @Milky if this post has crossed any lines I will of course remove it.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Come on Z, moar pics please


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> When the whole Ausbuilt disappearing act happened and members I know got scammed by him I thought to myself why is a successful guy like him ripping people off? So I did a little digging, which I admit I'm no Kevin Mitnick, but I am still not bad at what I can do with a computer.
> 
> I found out who he is, and where he works, and in fact his work history for the last decade or so. I also found out his educational history. Funny how he managed to get an MBA from Cranfield University (in Bedford, UK) in 2009-2010, whilst living in Australia...
> 
> ...


so you found him on FB?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> so you found him on FB?


I found him on facebook, but without being friends his info is hidden. But there are of course other means.. Twitter! :lol:

I kid, twitter is the one thing im useless with, its a load of crap in my opinion. But the one thing about the internet is its quite hard to stay anonymous.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I found him on facebook, but without being friends his info is hidden. But there are of course other means.. Twitter! :lol:
> 
> I kid, twitter is the one thing im useless with, its a load of crap in my opinion. But the one thing about the internet is its quite hard to stay anonymous.


ye especially if your profile pic is the same as ur avi on a forum.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> so you found him on FB?


I've never met Ausbuilt in real life, but I got a facebook friend request because he wanted to live vicariously through the drug and vice empires of myself and my wife respectively. When Mrs Z was going in and out of the closet with her bisexual thing every 5 minutes, and getting her more adventurous employees in to party with us things were getting really strange. They'd be discussing me in thai right in front of me, talking about whether to use condoms or not, and in what situation, who will go on top. But I like everything honest and above-board, and played it all Louis Theroux-innocent and dumb. Ausbuilt was PMing me "have you shagged her yet?" "the girl second picture down, with the tattoo on her ankle?" "Don't think. Just go for it mate" - that sort of stuff.

My wife still hasn't "come out". She changed her facebook "interested in" to "men and women", then back to "men". Now she "likes" "sexy pussy". I don't see what the problem is, personally. I'd love to see her and one of her leggy thai sluts going at it hammer and tongs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks for the before photo. What is the after photo going to be like? your sister parking a car with you in the passenger seat out of view?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like Ausbuilt was watching on webcam lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> When the whole Ausbuilt disappearing act happened and members I know got scammed by him I thought to myself why is a successful guy like him ripping people off? So I did a little digging, which I admit I'm no Kevin Mitnick, but I am still not bad at what I can do with a computer.
> 
> I found out who he is, and where he works, and in fact his work history for the last decade or so. I also found out his educational history. Funny how he managed to get an MBA from Cranfield University (in Bedford, UK) in 2009-2010, whilst living in Australia...
> 
> ...


You're absolutely wrong. I've just found out now what he's doing now:

http://www.woodlathe.com.au/ausbuilt-extentions-and-renovations-p-l/

There you go - building renovations and extensions.:laugh:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Even if every one of you came and weighed me with your own scales before and after, naked, you'd say I'd swallowed a load of condom-wrapped fishing weights or something.

I feel a bit bad, like I've tricked a bunch of lumpen dullards into making rash statements that are going to look stupid, using the unfair advantage of my quicker wits. But why should I feel guilty?

I'm not taking your money.

I'm not some pool-shark out to grift you by pretending I don't know what I'm doing.

I didn't ask you to bet against me, in fact I said I'm going to do this, that I've done it before.

You'll end up calling me a liar, no matter what I do. I'm not out to humiliate anyone, and I certainly wasn't expecting to have to prove that steroids work to UKM members of all people.

Its like I'm Alex hurricane Higgins, walking into a pool hall, anouncing that I've been playing pool for 25 years (20 years "natty"), and I'm in the form of my life, please don't bet against me.

I'm a chemist, and unashamedly a drugs cheat, taking every steroid under the sun. I like you all. I've been very open that I've done this before and that its not that hard. Please stop betting against me, because you'll have to question my integrity to avoid a humiliating climbdown. And if a man doesn't have his word, then what's he got?

What's Ausbuilt done (allegedly)? I'm intruiged.

I could imagine him destabilising a central bank, betting against the currency, and bringing down a small economy. I couldn't imagine him nickel and diming any sort of sports supplements, and I don't remember him recommending any particular lab over another


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

You're amazingly quick wits seem pretty dumb where dates are concerned.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

there is a lot of cynics regardless i like to read what you put on here so keep at it imo


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Zorrin should start a journal ! Nothing to do with training just day to day crazyness lol. Put it in the MA so you can give details lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Zorrin should start a journal ! Nothing to do with training just day to day crazyness lol. Put it in the MA so you can give details lol


i second this


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Zorrin should start a journal ! Nothing to do with training just day to day crazyness lol. Put it in the MA so you can give details lol


Haha yea that would be fecking awesome.

Congrats on the win by the way? Demolition job I assume!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Haha yea that would be fecking awesome.
> 
> Congrats on the win by the way? Demolition job I assume!


Cheers mate ! Sort of lol, round 1 was his but i beat him up last 2rd's lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Sort of lol, round 1 was his but i beat him up last 2rd's lol


Have you got any videos of this, or is it all copyrighted?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Have you got any videos of this, or is it all copyrighted?


Getting sent the dvd and will put it online when i get it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope you reach your goal and pwn that vit shop bloke Zorrin mate.

Even if you don't its no biggie cos as said your posts are just class bro and great to read! I like your sense of humour lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> You're absolutely wrong. I've just found out now what he's doing now:
> 
> http://www.woodlathe.com.au/ausbuilt-extentions-and-renovations-p-l/
> 
> There you go - building renovations and extensions.:laugh:


 :thumb: Ahh I was wrong all along!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I like Zorrins posts, they are always incredibly well written and never fail to put a smile on my face. He's the type of person you could just sit there all day and listen to...

However....

He does talk some sh1t sometimes.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I bet that isn't even natural ginger hair in your avatar, Mr Fire. if that IS your real name.
> 
> It was a nice hot day yesterday. Mrs Z and I decided to get some ice lollies at Tesco, and I was wearing a vest. Who should I bump into, face-to face in the frozen goods aisle? A shocked-looking, and (dare i say it) visibly smaller-than-me Polish vitamin store owner.
> 
> ...


reps for uploading the pic zorrin, obviously hard to tell with your face blurred out but I instantly though you look similar to the cricketer Darren Gough


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Getting sent the dvd and will put it online when i get it mate :thumbup1:


wahayyyy nice work fella, congrats, get the vid up so we can perv on your sexy shorts


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> wahayyyy nice work fella, congrats, get the vid up so we can perv on your sexy shorts


Cheers mate ! Haha pics in my journal will have to tide you over till vid gets done haha


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> reps for uploading the pic zorrin, obviously hard to tell with your face blurred out but I instantly though you look similar to the cricketer Darren Gough


I'm more of an ugly Richard Gere. Richard Gear! See what i did there?

Every thai escort I know has the same favourite film - pretty woman. Don't believe me? Type "Vivian asian escort (your town name)" into google image search, with safesearch set to "off". Every one of those girls has Julia Roberts as their patron saint, vivian is . the name of her thigh-length boot-wearing character.

I used to live in our brothel with Madam Z and the girls, and it could have become a problem. They're very respectful to me because of who my wife is, but occasionally they would test the water. You also need to bear in mind that I can fix computers, do escort advertising, make them their favourite drug, I can do thai traditional massage (they all have lower back problems). And I'm sexy, but polite, and as charasmatic as Hitler. But, you know, good rather than genocidal. A good Hitler, who got the trains running on time, then stopped.

It always starts the same way. "Tee-char, can you buy me a £10 vodafone topup, ka?" (they call me "teacher"). I take their £20 note to the shop, come back with their topup, and walk nervously into the "working" bedroom. They thank me, but try to get me to keep the change (not a bribe, Thai women have this thing where they don't like £10 notes for some reason). Then they ask me to get their expensive laptop onto my wireless, and sit just a bit too close. Then they ask me if I can help them with their advertising, and ask me if their photos are good enough, scrolling through them one at a time, slowly - click.....click.....click. occasionally, they'll pause on a a particularly saucy one where they're looking directly into the lens for an extra second - silence between us, thigh casually touching Zorrins. Then they say they need some new pictures, and do I have a camera?

They offer a percent for every job i can get them, and are keen to stress that they "do everything", they're paying me a compliment by saying how many old men they will **** off for me. As I'm leaving, they say "come and see me if you need anything... (holds eye contact just a little too long).

Before you know it, the "P" word is flying around, Mrs Z is shouting at everyone and the girl is dragging her suitcase to the train station, crying.

I've got silver hair, a big nose and squinty eyes. That's why thai women aren't allowed to address me directly. If they want a phone top-up, they have to ask Mrs z for permission to ask me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

love reading Zorrins posts, legend


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Zorrin should start a journal ! Nothing to do with training just day to day crazyness lol.


Pretty much what this is isn't it?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Fcuk I've got a boring life...keep the stories going bud and give us a few pics of your roided up physique


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

My bulking is about to go off the rails a bit, because my wife promised this girl



that I will make her a batch of particularly high purity "num kang" (thai for "hard water" - ice - crystal meth), and I've got to do it tonight. I had to drive around 8 branches of Boots, tell 8 assistants that I don't have high blood pressure, and I'm not on any other decongestant medication. That means that Zorrin won't sleep tonight, or eat tomorrow. Things will get crazy, they'll be trying each others clothes on and showing me, cutting up straws, making little bongs, playing cards and dancing in front of me, my eyes too drunk to focus.

A promise is a promise, but my entire training and eating program is going to go to **** for 3 sleepless days.

I'm never bored, but i don't half make things difficult for myself. i quite fancy this bird. she's got no tits, but big black chapel hat-peg nipples. My wife will have a belt round her neck and be leading her round likie a little dog, then use her like a living room table. Then,. my wife will choose skin coloured, tight boxer shorts for me to wear, tell me to shave my chest, and I'll look after them both, "serving" them crystal meth, holding a candle under the pipe for them and trying to get them as much crazy white smoke as possible. there's nothing better than a massage on meth, and they'll lie a mirror against the wall and look at my triceps whil I'm making their vertebrae go "click". Like an english waiter. If they ask me to wear a bow-tie, I'll agree, if they wear tartan schoolgirl skirts. Every thai woman has a school uniform in that suitcase (not a real one, a slutty st trinians-style one.

Thai working girls spend so much time making men happy, they like to be looked after by a sexy guy who knows how to touch a woman every now and then. If you're going to be locked in a room with a guy, some good music, and a load of drugs, it may as well be with me. I'm quite good company. If your idea of a good time is buying garden furniture, then I'm not the man for you.

Anyhoo, I'd better get on with pounding these flu pills in a pestle & mortar. You may not hear from me for a few days, but don't worry about me. Its 11PM. The pseudoephedrine will be cooking with iodine and phosphonic acid by 12, and be done by 1AM (I add zinc powder, which forms zinc iodide - a lewis acid, so the pseudo is entirely halogenated in a 10th of the time. Then I chuck in some more zinc, and the evolved hydrogen removes the iodine.)

I will work out while its refluxing. At least, that's what I've promised myself.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> My bulking is about to go off the rails a bit, because my wife promised this girl
> 
> View attachment 120391
> 
> ...


So...when's your book out?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

solid gold


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is he for real lol ?

Lol imagin if it was a lady boy lol


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Save yourself some time and use a coffee grinder instead of a pestle and mortar....


----------



## Bigtime1989 (May 4, 2013)

Zorrin said:


> My bulking is about to go off the rails a bit, because my wife promised this girl
> 
> View attachment 120391
> 
> ...


Is this whole thread a joke or is this guy completely off his head?

I don't understand what's going on


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Bigtime1989 said:


> Is this whole thread a joke or is this guy completely off his head?
> 
> I don't understand what's going on


You're in a Tren dream mate.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Zorrin's posts never fail to entertain ..lol


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Unfortunately too much swerving when asked legitamite questions. I was actually interested in seeing some start and end pictures but nothing has been posted.

It is a shame zorrin did not post before pictures with a piece of paper with the date written on it. I mean not saying he will but it is pretty easy to post up any picture and then post a after picture. For all we know he might be on for 10 weeks now.

I was interested to see the progress. I would love to jump on and gain 42lb of muscle in 12weeks.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think he'll be losing weight over the next few days though.... :lol:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Think he'll be losing weight over the next few days though.... :lol:


Lets count that as cutting (in more ways that one) to keep off the fat


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

sprayer said:


> Unfortunately too much swerving when asked legitamite questions. I was actually interested in seeing some start and end pictures but nothing has been posted.
> 
> It is a shame zorrin did not post before pictures with a piece of paper with the date written on it. I mean not saying he will but it is pretty easy to post up any picture and then post a after picture. For all we know he might be on for 10 weeks now.
> 
> I was interested to see the progress. I would love to jump on and gain 42lb of muscle in 12weeks.


I disagree...the title of the thread is a mere excuse for the fun to follow. I agree it would be interesting to see the results but not half as interesting as the side quests :grin:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JusNoGood said:


> I disagree...the title of the thread is a mere excuse for the fun to follow. I agree it would be interesting to see the results but not half as interesting as the side quests :grin:


Agreed, I just like reading zorrins posts. I was keen to see the results of this bet at the start but actually I'm just pleased he has an outlet for his musings


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Is it wrong to fap to the all Thai girls he mentions?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Padbear said:


> Is it wrong to fap to the all Thai girls he mentions?


As long as they are female...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol

i'm just following this thread for the stories unrelated to the bet or challenge.

I wonder what our Walter White is up to now?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> My bulking is about to go off the rails a bit, because my wife promised this girl
> 
> View attachment 120391
> 
> ...


If this wasn't the funniest post I have read in 10+ years I would immediately report it. Don't forget we got fvcking scavengers working for the telegraph and other corpse eaters reading us and the last thing they want to read is one of our members brewing crystal meth, FFS.

That being said, I got tears in my eyes for too much laughing, this was pure gold.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Padbear said:


> Is it wrong to fap to the all Thai girls he mentions?


He posted a pic of a girl called Amy a few weeks back...she is soooooo f uckable!

@TheMeatWagon We know this is all fantasy ofc, & he does none of these things. :whistling:

I'm still waiting for a invite to come up & give you any help or advice @Zorrin.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Zorrin for MOD !!!!


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

That's like making the naughty boy at school a prefect lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

deano said:


> That's like making the naughty boy at school a prefect lol


He's not naughty mate he's the kid thats a fcuking lunatic and says that he's got a flying lion locked in his basement !

You know he's talking bollox but you also know he could have just sown some pigion wings onto a cat !


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this a ****take? E.g. openly saying you are running a brothel and brewing meth on a public forum


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

finally a picture of @Zorrin


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

gummyp said:


> Is this a ****take? E.g. openly saying you are running a brothel and brewing meth on a public forum


No, none of it's true...all a fantasy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> No, none of it's true...all a fantasy.


the consumption part is believable though


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

latblaster said:


> He posted a pic of a girl called Amy a few weeks back...she is soooooo f uckable!


I must find this pic, she must be fapped to


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I have lots of time for the crazy cnut!

He has helped me a lot.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Padbear said:


> I must find this pic, she must be fapped to


Link plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Zorrin you are a bone fide legend bro!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Update?


Got busted cooking meth now Walter is looking at a 15 year holiday


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

EFC said:


> Got busted cooking meth now Walter is looking at a 15 year holiday


Why oh why the pubic hair in the avatar.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Why oh why the pubic hair in the avatar.


I didnt notice that until i read your comment :no:

But why was you paying such close attention ??? Lol


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Only seeing the update on the opening post now lol brilliant

@Zorrin time's up, how much did you gain?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gained nothing the conviently time meth cooking will no doubt have shot over the initial time frame , he'll have made a batch so potent it ate all his gains also due to a meth induced epic pumping session with some lady boys


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Why oh why the pubic hair in the avatar.


You must of zoomed in quite a bit to see that :confused1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Why oh why the pubic hair in the avatar.


Weirdo


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Weirdo


Am I being called a weirdo in a meth cooking thread with people showing their avatars with their pubic hair showing up?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Am I being called a weirdo in a meth cooking thread with people showing their avatars with their pubic hair showing up?


You've got a very good point!


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol at the last few pages, fap this fap that... lay of the test u dirty ****s


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Zorrin is now too hench to fit in the vitamin shop.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Am I being called a weirdo in a meth cooking thread with people showing their avatars with their pubic hair showing up?


Yes, yes you are mate lol that makes it worse lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

So then @Zorrin today is the day.....

Get it updated, everyone is waiting to see dem gainz


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah boy! 14lbs of lean muscle in 4 weeks! Can't wait to see the results! Show us average uneducated trainers how it's done!!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Has it been 4 weeks then?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just spent 40min reading all of this, wow. Just wow.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Everyone should @Zorrin so when he logs on hes bombarded with notifications :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah boy! 14lbs of lean muscle in 4 weeks! Can't wait to see the results! Show us average uneducated trainers how it's done!!


Well into the 5th week from the 16th April, no before pics and unlikely to be any afters, other than the odd family snap. Find it amazing that so many of you got dragged into the delusion this would actually happen

And as said, please show us average fools how its been done, lol.

Or instead post a massive diatribe on splitting the atom and crystal meth to try and divert from the failure.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Everyone should @Zorrin so when he logs on hes bombarded with notifications :thumb:


That would be childish mate

@Zorrin


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Well into the 5th week from the 16th April, no before pics and unlikely to be any afters, other than the odd family snap. Find it amazing that so many of you got dragged into the delusion this would actually happen
> 
> And as said, please show us average fools how its been done, lol.
> 
> Or instead post a massive diatribe on splitting the atom and crystal meth to try and divert from the failure.


If people believed him then more fool them.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> If people believed him then more fool them.


at least his witterings are more entertaining than most


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> at least his witterings are more entertaining than most


You couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You couldn't have said it better.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> If people believed him then more fool them.


I don't watching Breaking Bad for the realism

Earth to @Zorrin, come in @Zorrin

@Zorrin


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

He's probably face down in a pool of lady boy jizz and broken meth pipes. Got to love zorrin


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

What's with all thie @Zorrin stuff


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Zorrin


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Stop everyone. I found @Zorrin .

In the end he pursued the singing career as he always dreamed. Good luck mate!

Looking good! He's the one in the centre:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

@zorrin


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Earth control to major @Zorrin


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You are online zorrin come on Fukc face, put us ordinary ungifted folk out of our misery 

@Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin

And one more in case you missed the others @Zorrin


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

@Zorrin


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

@Zorrin


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

@Zorrin


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

@Zorrin would have thought after putting on a stone of muscle on in a month you would be eager to show off the results


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> @Zorrin would have thought after putting on a stone of muscle on in a month you would be eager to show off the results


Lol


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

This is why I love this forum; The banter and laughs are second to none.

@Zorrin


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Zorrin is ausbuilt


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@Zorrin is doing an @ausbuilt , @Kimball @C.Hill and @kingdale are not impressed and @Hotdog147 is laughing.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Zorrin


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

What's going on here then?? I wonder if @Zorrin can explain?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

My prediction for @Zorrin 's return. He will write a long reply with little to no substance but that bigs himself up and puts everyone else down, he will claim he has put on a stone of muscle but obviously with no before picture this means nothing, he will avoid questions asked by going off on a tangent with something that is totally unrelated. People will then begin to notice the best approach to try put on a stone of muscle is not actually to smoke crystal meth, I know I was shocked when I realised this also. Then some white knights will step in and say anyone saying it isnt true are being out of order. However his post will probably be hilarious.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just thought id throw some images in here :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@resten

See, I'm popular

:sad:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i see internet bullying!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I just see Internet bullsh1t


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i see internet bullying!


I see dead people


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i see internet bullying!


No I see Internet bullshìtters and sensitive people.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> No I see Internet bullshìtters and sensitive people.


who cares it is the internet. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

@absolutelyingbellend ...

I mean @Zorrin


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Strange how he's posting everywhere except his own thread, with the same nonsense though.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Strange how he's posting everywhere except his own thread, with the same nonsense though.


Lol I seen that

I don't see why he started this thread if he can't deliver

At least admit your not gaining what you thought and are fcking up instead of blabbering on about sticking some chemical into a protein shake whilst w4nking off a lady boy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

hes looking pretty smug imo...  , comon zorrin as a fellow old fart i wanna see you have at least given it a shot , ya doped up cracker.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

So looking forward to his reply


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> So looking forward to his reply


Don't hold your breathe


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Have not read the whole thread but did you win the bet?

Have any latest pics?

That one in the patio is that you?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Have not read the whole thread but did you win the bet?
> 
> Have any latest pics?
> 
> That one in the patio is that you?


Would also like to know...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mey said:


> Would also like to know...


But we all know already really don't we


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kimball said:


> But we all know already really don't we


Not really, his face looked different.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

C'mon zorrin we're only blokes on the net mate. Let us know how your wild weekend went at least!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did like that look of that oriental chick bent over with high heals and those French knickers.

Something about that pic kind of gave me a twinge.

Is that his wife?

If so please disregard my comment:lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Not really, his face looked different.


That's just because he had eaten for a couple of weeks without crystal meth.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He was online at 4am today ! Translation = Minimal gainz and drugs binge instead lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Just passed Zorrins' house this morning actually


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Lets be honest, Zorrin is one of the most entertaining fcukers on thios board so give him a break. He's trying to lump up like a maniac with a bundle of tren and whatevee else - he might succeed and he might not ....... either way id be interested to hear how he found the difference between this and his normal short ester cycles. Stop being such a bunch of cvnts and maybe he'll be back to entertain us with his madness.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Just passed Zorrins' house this morning actually


Same here mate but i saw his dog !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MrM said:


> Lets be honest, Zorrin is one of the most entertaining fcukers on thios board so give him a break. He's trying to lump up like a maniac with a bundle of tren and whatevee else - he might succeed and he might not ....... either way id be interested to hear how he found the difference between this and his normal short ester cycles. *Stop being such a bunch of cvnts and maybe he'll be back to entertain us with his madness*.


Bit strong aint it ??

Ive said from the first few pages i think he's wicked but you cant start a thread like this saying your gonna do a task that most of the people on here say cant be done properly, then say you watch i'll show you all !!!!!

Then just not post anymore when your meant to prove everyone wrong and not expect people to come in here for a laugh !

I doubt zorrin is that bothered about it so you need to chill out !


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

MrM said:


> Lets be honest, Zorrin is one of the most entertaining fcukers on thios board so give him a break. He's trying to lump up like a maniac with a bundle of tren and whatevee else - he might succeed and he might not ....... either way id be interested to hear how he found the difference between this and his normal short ester cycles. Stop being such a bunch of cvnts and maybe he'll be back to entertain us with his madness.


Just trying to coax him out mate  , yeah his threads never fail to entertain, and let's be honest he's have doubters from the very start of this thread - so a late show of appearance on time was predicatable to be honest * see below*

*THE DOUBTERS WERE RIGHT ALL ALONG*

Or were they.....

I'll make a bet with the guy in the Vitamin Shop that Zorrin is playing the 'Fashionably Late' card and will be along soon enough h34r:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Just trying to coax him out mate  , yeah his threads never fail to entertain, and let's be honest he's have doubters from the very start of this thread - so a late show of appearance on time was predicatable to be honest * see below*
> 
> *THE DOUBTER WERE RIGHT ALL ALONG*
> 
> ...


I bet he's stuffing his face and hasnt had a dump in a few days to get the weight up lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Everyone with half a brain knew he was never going to achieve what he planned. We joined in because wanted to see the articulate and inane ramblings that accompanied the journey.

That's what we love about @Zorrin for someone with sopposedly so much knowledge about gear, but still doesn't look like he trains i wasn't expecting him to gain 7lbs of muscle let alone a stone.

I wanted banter, drug and hooker stories and now they have stopped I an upset. Not the results or even him failing.

Come back we love you @Zorrin

@Zorrin

@Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

He posted in a thread yesterday afternoon, must've forgotten to update this one.. :rolleye:

@Zorrin I also just want more drug induced ramblings


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like him, he has personality, and I wished I lived closer to him so I could get some DMT made for me:lol:

Purely for religious purposes only.

Bet it would be fun partying with him and his girls though.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MrM said:


> Lets be honest, Zorrin is one of the most entertaining fcukers on thios board so give him a break. He's trying to lump up like a maniac with a bundle of tren and whatevee else - he might succeed and he might not ....... either way id be interested to hear how he found the difference between this and his normal short ester cycles. Stop being such a bunch of cvnts and maybe he'll be back to entertain us with his madness.


Maybe if he didnt make massive claims well slagging everyone else off people wouldnt be so harsh.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Maybe if he didnt make massive claims well slagging everyone else off people wouldnt be so harsh.


Must be one of zorrins man slaves mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL still no update I see, well I never......


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Must be one of zorrins man slaves mate


Might neg him for calling me a cvnt.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Might neg him for calling me a cvnt.


Techincally he's called everyone a cnut :whistling:

Make it rain boys !! Lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have not read all the posts so I have no idea what is going on.

Is he upset?


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

So this zorrin guy is basically a crack head that doesnt train but ****s lady boys

and he had a bet when buying some protein with a random he would put on a stone of muscle

Now the month has gone there is no sign of him

is this correct ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I have not read all the posts so I have no idea what is going on.
> 
> Is he upset?


Basically he made massive claims and made out how much better than us all he was. He did no starting picture and now appears to be avoiding the thread.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I have not read all the posts so I have no idea what is going on.
> 
> Is he upset?


Basically he made massive claims and made out how much better than us all he was. He did no starting picture and now appears to be avoiding the thread.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There you are @Zorrin...defend yourself Sir!


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

iyal said:


> So this zorrin guy is basically a crack head that doesnt train but ****s lady boys
> 
> and he had a bet when buying some protein with a random he would put on a stone of muscle
> 
> ...


lol nice cliffs


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

iyal said:


> So this zorrin guy is basically a crack head that doesnt train but ****s lady boys
> 
> and he had a bet when buying some protein with a random he would put on a stone of muscle
> 
> ...


Technically, from an outsider's point of view, yes.

Zorrin is a particular subject. He claims to be a very experienced AAS user, and he does indeed know a lot, but his avatar must be very old or the pic taken with a very unfavourable light...

Very particular subject. I do enjoy reading him though.


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Technically, from an outsider's point of view, yes.
> 
> Zorrin is a particular subject. He claims to be a very experienced AAS user, and he does indeed know a lot, but his avatar must be very old or the pic taken with a very unfavourable light...
> 
> Very particular subject. I do enjoy reading him though.


 @Zorrin Do you even lift bro ?


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe he is preping for the Olympia come September and no time at the moment.

Watch out Phil and Kai, Zorrin is cuming.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Basically he made massive claims and made out how much better than us all he was. He did no starting picture and now appears to be avoiding the thread.


And yet he still has some credibility.

I've always thought pretty much every post was [email protected] in most threads. Running out the same stories on his his drugs and hooker empires, this just confirms it for me


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> And yet he still has some credibility.
> 
> I've always thought pretty much every post was [email protected] in most threads. Running out the same stories on his his drugs and hooker empires, this just confirms it for me


Aye I thought the same could never be bothered pulling him up until this thread, dont understand lying on a forum.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Aye I thought the same could never be bothered pulling him up until this thread, dont understand lying on a forum.


Lol, I did but then decided he wasn't worth a ban so stopped


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Technically, from an outsider's point of view, yes.
> 
> Zorrin is a particular subject. He claims to be a very experienced AAS user, and he does indeed know a lot, but his avatar must be very old or the pic taken with a very unfavourable light...
> 
> Very particular subject. I do enjoy reading him though.


To be fair he has always said he doesn't want to be big, just in good shape.. I do recall him looking a bit bigger than his avatar pic in that burns thread he made a while back.. he was hoping muscle memory and a large combination of AAS would bring a stone in a month.. and although its a seemingly impossible feat I won't dispute the fact that he could have packed on some decent size with a bit of water and gave the vitamin guy a run for his money. It would be nice to have an update regardless.

But taking into account the fact that he posts at 4am, talks about cooking up meth, says he put on a stone in a month with tbol etc its doubtful this even happened?

Pretty sure being a chemist as you say @Zorrin it would be easier to make meth out of pure ephedrine which I'm sure you can easily source. Only reason the yanks seperate it from pills is 'cause ephedrine is controlled over there due to the meth problem which we don't have in the UK.

I don't watch breaking bad but is this the plot then yeah?


----------



## sOur (Aug 25, 2008)

how old does zorrin claim to be?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

iyal said:


> @Zorrin Do you even lift bro ?


Come on guys, lets not slate him, he happens to be a member here, so lets just leave the insults.

I like him and wont let you guys insult, that is against board rules and I did happen to ban someone yesterday so my ban wings do work. :lol:

And, its Friday.


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

I think you could get very close to a stone of extra WEIGHT in a month.

Smash 250-300mg oxys and a **** diet full of junk and your not far off


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Really, I think @Zorrins a decent guy he certainly writes intelligent & witty stuff.

So why don't we all praise him, remembering the "@" sign as well.

@Zorrin


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Come on guys, lets not slate him, he happens to be a member here, so lets just leave the insults.
> 
> I like him and wont let you guys insult, that is against board rules and I did happen to ban someone yesterday so my ban wings do work. :lol:
> 
> And, its Friday.


That's fair enough hacksii, in which case have you seen the number of times in this thread that zorrin has insulted both individual members and the combined membership

It's good that you like him, on the other hand I tend not to like people that lie and live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's fair enough hacksii, in which case have you seen the number of times in this thread that zorrin has insulted both individual members and the combined membership
> 
> .


+1


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

@Zorrin come back and all is forgiven!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dp


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pardon me if it looked like I was shunning @Zorrin , he's very knowledgeable, and I TOTALLY enjoyed the meth post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kimball said:


> That's fair enough hacksii, in which case have you seen the number of times in this thread that zorrin has insulted both individual members and the combined membership
> 
> It's good that you like him, on the other hand I tend not to like people that lie and live in a fantasy world.


I did mention several posts ago that I have not read the whole thread, so my perception may have been skewed.

But, even still, asking a guy if he lifts after using steroids is a pretty good slap of an insult, especially when the person that said that has no pictures of himself, nor a profile pic.

Like I said, no insulting of members, and that is all of them, so if at the time he did it, I would have said something, but I am not going to read through 25 pages to find it, my time is worth more than that.

I am all for some banter, thats all good, but when the guy clearly is not on the thread, and gets ganged up on, the mob mentality can get pushed a bit too far, all in the name of banter.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Entertaining to read what he puts yes it is..

But I can't apreciate it as I believe there's a good chance a good chunk is bullsh1t


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

marknorthumbria said:


> Entertaining to read what he puts yes it is..
> 
> But I can't apreciate it as I believe there's a good chance a good chunk is bullsh1t


Why do you think I take most posts with a grain of salt, especially when some talk about them selves? :lol:

If I asked you what your best lift was, you would tell me the one that was your all time best, not what you can do today, just as an example.

Look at a photograph that has you in it, most all people will look at self before the others.

In some way, we all are the same.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Why do you think I take most posts with a grain of salt, especially when some talk about them selves? :lol:
> 
> If I asked you what your best lift was, you would tell me the one that was your all time best, not what you can do today, just as an example.
> 
> ...


Nope I couldn't be further away from him,constant lying is a damn poor choice online or not.

I can't take it with a grain of salt right now.. perhaps it is the tren ace and letro combination haha..

And to poke a hole in your theory my best lift is still what I can do today..

...but your right i would look at myself first..I'm a vein bugger as would 90% on here lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

sOur said:


> how old does zorrin claim to be?


Over 9000


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

what an epic interesting strange funny crazy thread

@Zorrin?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning @Zorrin


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi @Zorrin are you up yet?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Who is @Zorrin and why has nobody mentioned him before?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning @Zorrin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@Zorrin


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin

Have a good day


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Well well well! No update, what have you got to say for yourself @Zorrin?? Come on, im sure there's something!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I like him, he has personality, and I wished I lived closer to him so I could get some DMT made for me:lol:
> 
> Purely for religious purposes only.
> 
> Bet it would be fun partying with him and his girls though.


..cough.. DMT is pretty easy to isolate from plant material that contains it , the plant material is easily available from the right places and quite a few plants contain it 

zorrin is an entertaining character and has a good knowledge of chemistry and AAS (you dont have to be massive to have a good knowledge of AAS -my endo is 9 stone wringing wet  , unfortunate hes broken the golden rule  - do not use your own product.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

pugster said:


> zorrin is an entertaining character


Agreed, makes me pmsl reading his posts


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Really, I think @Zorrins a decent guy he certainly writes intelligent & witty stuff.
> 
> So why don't we all praise him, remembering the "@" sign as well.
> 
> @Zorrin


Amen.

@Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

@Zorrin


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Bumpy McBumpington

@Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin @Zorrin


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

This thread is an embarrasment in that the OP came on strong with his big chat then put some half assed edit in the first post as an attempt to prove to us he did it. It makes me cringe I could not publicly or internetly(not even a word I know lol) make claims and then dissappear due to failing or make an half ****d post edit pretending I made it. Its fine to make a claim and humble try your best and fail and come back and own your failure but this fvcktard hasnt even done that.

Wait thats right he's become so fvcking big and soooo wasted on his super meth batch that he crushed all his lady boys with his bulk and is now up on manslaughter charges which is why he cant come and taken ownership of this thread.

@Zorrin come on man regain some credability and face up to your claims honestly.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jail for crushing all his lady boys in a drug fuelled sex session with his immense size gained from meth and some roids.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think he'll have got the message by now, do you think we ought to stop...poor man'll get paranoid!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Think he'll have got the message by now, do you think we ought to stop...poor man'll get paranoid!


Yeah better stop.

On second thoughts, naaaaaaaaaa.

@Zorrin


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I really cba to read through the whole thread, someone please sum it up for me.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I really cba to read through the whole thread, someone please sum it up for me.


 @Zorrin

@Zorrin


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe his account is broke with all the notifications. Zorrin logs in, 1 million new mentions lol sadly it looks like this thread is going to die with no answers.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I really cba to read through the whole thread, someone please sum it up for me.


OP is told by vitamin shop guy roids dont work, op gets mad tells him roids do work and that he'll put on 1stone of lean muscle in x amount of weeks. People post a mixture of a$$ kissing, support and sheer disbelief. OP refutes it all then on May 7th makes an edit in his first post blibbering on about cooking up meth and pumping some lady boys(or thai as he calls them) puts up a blurred out pic of him and his wife, you can hardly see any of OP's body so have no idea what condition he is in.

This little edit is basically the OP's "proof" he did it, all to convenient just before his time is up and he has to prove if he did it or not he comes out with that he has to cook up a batch of meth and go wild.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I really cba to read through the whole thread, someone please sum it up for me.


Zorrin talks nonsense and doesn't tell the truth.

Loads of gullible people believe him

Some even seem to believe all his nonsense

Claims he's going to gain a stone of lean body weight in a month

Fails and hides


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

With those short summeries i can see why people would have that view. I think this thread should be locked as it's turned from a thread to zorrin bashing. Even though i'm not the original poster i'm going to request that @Milky closes or locks this thread.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right chaps enough with all the mentions.

Closing this for the time being, will re open as and when OP asks us too.


----------

